# كل سنه وأنتم طيبين تابعوا معى



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*



بمناسبه صوم الرسل هحاول ان اجمع كل ما يتعلق بذلك 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
ومنتظر اضافاتكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*

 صوم الرسل

      كلمة منفعة - البابا شنوده الثالث 
    لا يستهن أحد بصوم آبائنا الرسل، فهو أقدم صوم عرفته الكنيسة المسيحية في كل أجيالها وأشار إليه السيد بقوله "ولكن حينما يرفع عنهم العريس فحينئذ يصومون"..

    وصام الآباء الرسل، كبداية لخدمتهم.  فالرب نفسه بدأ خدمته بالصوم، أربعين يومًا على الجبل.

    صوم الرسل إذن، هو صوم خاص بالخدمة والكنيسة.

    قيل عن معلمنا بطرس الرسول إنه صام إلى أن " جاع كثيرًا واشتهى أن يأكل" (أع 10: 10).  وفي جوعه رأى السماء مفتوحة، ورأى رؤيا عن قبول الأمم.

    وكما كان صومهم مصحوبًا بالرؤى والتوجيه الإلهي، كان مصحوبًا أيضًا بعمل الروح القدس وحلوله.  ويقول الكتاب: "وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتها إليه.  فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا، ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي، ثم أطلقوهم.  فهذان إذ أرسلا من الروح القدس، انحدرا إلى سلوكية" (أع 13: 2-4).

    أمور هامة، تميز بها صوم آبائنا الرسل، منها: الصوم، والصلاة، والخدمة، وعمل الروح القدس.

    ويسرنا أن يعمل الروح القدس خلال الصوم وأن تأتى الدعوة الإلهية خلال الصوم وأن تتم سيامة الخدام أثناء الصوم أيضًا..  وأن يبدأ الخدام بالصوم، قبل البدء بالخدمة..

    هناك أصوام خاصة بالتوبة، مثل صوم أهل نينوى، ومثل أصوام التذلل التي تكلم عنها سفر يوئيل.  وأصوام لإخراج الشياطين، كما قال الرب إن هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشيء إلا بالصلاة والصوم  .  وأصوام نصومها قبل كل نعمة نتلقاها من الرب، كالأصوام التي تسبق الأسرار المقدسة كالمعمودية والميرون والتناول والكهنوت.

    أما صوم الرسل فهو من أجل الخدمة والكنيسة، على الأقل لكي نتعلم لزوم الصوم للخدمة، ونفعه لها.

    نصوم لكي يتدخل الله في الخدمة ويعينها.  ونصوم لكي نخدم ونحن في حالة روحية.  ونصوم شاعرين بضعفنا..

    كم اشتهينا مجيء هذا الصوم، خلال الخمسين المقدسة.*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

* قسمة للأبن تقال في صوم الرسل
أنت هو كلمة الآب الالة الذى قبل الدهور, رئيس الكهنة الأعظم. الذى تجسد و تأنس من أجل خلاص جنس البشر. و دعا له من جميع الأمم جنسا مختارا, مملكة و كهنوتا و أمة مقدسة و شعبا مبررا. اذ أرسلت الروح القدس على الرسل فى يوم البنطقسيطى. و حل عليهم مثل ألسنة نار منقسمة على كل واحد منهم. و ملأهم من كل معرفه و كل فهم و كل حكمة روحية كوعدك الصادق. و تكلموا بكل اللغات و بشروا باسمك القدوس فى جميع الأمم. أما بطرس و بولس الرسولان فكان ظل أحدهما يشفى الأمراض, و كانت مناديل و عصائب الآخر تذهب الأمراض و تخرج الأرواح الشريرة. و بعد ما كرزا بانجيل الملكوت و علما الأمم, سفكا دمهما من أجل اسمك, و نالا اكليل الرسولية  و اكليل الشهادة. فيا من أنعم على تلاميذ القديسين و رسلة المكرمين بحلول الروح المعزى عليهم و أعطاهم السلطان أن يصنعوا الأشفية و الآيات و العجائب. و بشرونا باسمة القدوس و ردونا الى الايمان الحقيقى بالثالوث القدوس. نسبحك و نباركك و نمجدك و نشكرك لأجل هذة النعم العظيمة. و نسألك يا سيدنا أن تنعم علينا أيضا بغفران خطايانا. و تطهر قلوبنا و أنفسنا و أجسادنا و أرواحنا. لكى بقلب طاهر نجسر بدالهبغير خوف أن نصرخ نحو أبيك القدوس الذى فى السموات و نقول: أبانا الذي في السموات.......*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*قسمة تقال في صوم الرسل وسنوي



ما أبعد أحكامك عن الفحص وطرقك عن الاستقصاء كما بعدت (علت) السموات عن الأرض كذلك أيضًا بعدت أفكارك عن بني البشر إذ أخفيت هذه عن حكماء وفهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال الصغار. نعم أيها الآب هكذا قد صارت المسرة أمامك أخترت جهلاء العالم لتخزي بهم الحكماء وأخترت ضعفاء العالم لتخزي بهم الأقوياء أخترت بطرس هذا وكان صيادًا للسمك فصيرته صيادًا للناس. أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة سأبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها هذا الذي عندما سألت تلاميذك الأطهار قائلًا لهم: من يقول الناس أني أنا ؟ صرخ قائلًا: أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي مخلص العالم طوباك يا بطرس فإن دمًا ولحمًا لم يعلن لك ذلك لكن روح الله الحال فيك. والذي أنكرك امام الجارية أعترف بك أمام الملوك والولاة أما بولس هذا الذي ظل طاردًا زمانًا طويلًا صيرته إناءًا مختارًا يحمل اسمك القدوس، فيما هو ذاهب إلى دمشق ليقبض على المسيحيين ويعذبهم، بغتة أشرق نور من السماء حوله وسمع صوتًا من السماء يقول به: شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني، صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. لسان العطر هذا الذي كرز وبشر وعلم وأسس كنيستك المقدسة وفي أخر الكل أنعمت على رسوليك بطرس وبولس بما لم تره عين وما لم تسمع به أذن مالم يخطر على قلب بشر فإستشهد بطرس مصلوبًا منكسًا الرأس وبولس بحد السيف فنالا إكليل الرسولية وإكليل الشهادة يا الله الذي أنعم على رسوليه بتلك النعم الجزيلة أنعم علينا نحن الخطاة بغفران خطايانا وذنوبنا وآثامنا كي ندعوك بشكر: ابانا الذى فى السماوات.. الخ.*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

طريقة معرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل
 أ. رشدي واصف بهمان

    طريقة معرفة عدد أيام صوم الرسل
    نحدد اليوم الذي فيه عيد القيامة وكم يوما مضى من الشهر.

    أ- فإذا كان العيد في برمهات نأخذ باقي برمهات ونضيف إليه 45 يومًا فيكون المجموع عدد أيام صوم الرسل.

    ت‌- وإذا كان العيد في برمودة نأخذ باقي برمودة ونضيف إليه 15 يومًا فيكون المجموع عدد أيام صوم الرسل.



    مثال: سنة 1705 ش.

    العيد 22 برمودة

    إذن 8 + 15 = 23 يومًا

    إذن صوم الرسل يكون 23 يومًا.



    ملحوظة: معروف أن مجموع أيام فطر الميلاد وصوم الرسل معا 81 يوما في السنة البسيطة أو 82 يوما في السنة الكبيسة لذلك فإننا إذا أسقطنا عدد أيام صوم الرسل من 81 يكون الباقي هو عدد أيام الرفاع أي إفطار الميلاد، ولكن في السنة الكبيسة الأبقطية إما نضيف إلى الباقي من عدد 81 المذكور يومًا واحدًا (وهو الثامن والعشرون من كيهك) ليصح عدد أيام الإفطار، أي بدل ذلك نجعل الإسقاط للكبيسة من 82.


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*

 وصام الرسل
 البابا شنودة الثالث

    في العهد الجديد، كما صام المسيح، صار رسله أيضًا..

    وقد قال السيد المسيح في ذلك "حينما يرفع عنهم العريس حينئذ يصومون" (متي 9: 15).. وقد صاموا فعلًا. وهكذا كان صوم الرسل أقدم وأول صوم صامته الكنيسة المسيحية. وقيل عن بطرس الرسول إنه كان صائمًا حتى جاع كثيرًا واشتهي أن يأكل (أع 10: 10) فظهرت له الرؤيا الخاصة بقبول الأمم. وهكذا كان إعلان قبول الأمم في أثناء الصوم. وبولس الرسول كان يخدم الرب "في أتعاب، في أسهار، في أصوام" (2 كو 6: 5)، بل قيل عنه "في أصوام مرارًا كثيرة" (2 كو 11: 27). وقيل إنه صام ومعه برنابا (اع 14: 23).

    وفي أثناء صوم الرسل ظن كلمهم الروح القدس..

    إذ يقول الكتاب "وفيما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون، قال الروح القدس: أفرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه. فصاموا حينئذ وصلوا ووضعوا عليهما الأيادي" (أع 13: 2، 3) وما أجمل ما قاله الرب للرسل عن الصوم وعلاقته بإخراج الشياطين:

    "هذا الجنس لا يخرج بشيء، إلا بالصلاة و الصوم" (مت 17: 21). إلي هذه الدرجة بلغت قوة الصوم في إرعاب الشياطين. ولم يكن الصوم قاصرًا علي الأفراد، إنما كان الشعب كله يصوم..
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*



    الآباء الرسل
 لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

    صوم الرسل:

    نحن الآن نصوم صيام الرسل، وبمناسبة صوم الرسل أود أن أكلمكم عن الآباء الرسل..

    وصوم الرسل كان أول صيام صامته الكنيسة المسيحية لأن الرسل صاموا هذا الصيام. ولكن هو ليس أهم صيام. هو أول صيام من جهة التاريخ، لكن ليس أهم صيام. أهم صيام في الكنيسة الصوم الذي صامه السيد المسيح نفسه (الأربعين المقدسة وإسبوع الآلام ويتبعهم الأربعاء والجمعة).




    السيد المسيح هو الذي اختار الآباء الرسل:

    أول شيء يجب أن تعرفوه عن الآباء الرسل أن السيد المسيح هو الذي اختارهم بنفسه وقال لهم: "لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 16).

    وهذا يرينا أن الوظيفة الكهنوتية تكون باختيار الرب. "لستم أنتم اخترتموني بل أنا اخترتكم" "وأرسلتكم لتصنعوا ثمرًا ويدوم ثمركم" (وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ، وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ) فجميعهم كانوا مختارين من الرب.




    تباين الصفات الشخصية للرسل:



    وقد اختارهم الله من نوعيات مختلفة ومتعددة، اختار يوحنا الحبيب الرقيق الذي يتكئ على صدره، واختار بطرس الرسول الشديد الذي يتدخل في كل مناسبة ويتكلم سواء كان كلامه خطأ أم لا.  مثلما حدث عندما قال السيد المسيح للتلاميذ: "كلكم تنكرونني هذه الليلة" (كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِىَّ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ) (إنجيل متى 26: 31؛ إنجيل مرقس 14: 27)، فتدخل بطرس وقال: "أبدًا. ولو أدى الأمر أن نموت معك". كان بطرس يتكلم  بحماس وكلامه حلو. ومرة أخرى عندما قال السيد المسيح: "من يقول الناس أني أنا؟" فرد بطرس قائلًا "أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي" فقال له السيد المسيح: "طوباك يا سمعان". وفي مرات أخرى عندما قال السيد المسيح: "سيقبِض علي رؤساء الكهنة.... وغيرهم، ويقتلونني وفي اليوم الثالث أقوم" فرد بطرس سريعًا: "حاشاك يا رب" "لن يحدث هذا أبدًا". فرد عليه السيد المسيح: "اذهب عني يا شيطان أنت تفكر فيما للناس وليس فيما لله" (اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَاشَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا للهِ لكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ) (إنجيل متى 16: 23؛ إنجيل مرقس 8: 33).  أي أن السيد المسيح اختار هذا الرجل القوي المندفع الذي أحيانًا يكون على حق في كلامه وأحيانًا يخطئ واختار يوحنا الهادئ الناعم. واختار توما الشكاك الذي قال: "لا يمكن أن أصدق إلا عندما أضع إصبعي مكان المسامير".  أي اختار أنواع مختلفة من الناس. منهم أيضًا يهوذا الخائن. واختار أيضًا أناس ضعفاء مساكين صيادي سمك. لذلك بولس الرسول قال كلمة عجيبة في هذا الأمر حيث قال: "اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ.  وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 27).. أي الله اختار أناسًا بسطاء.. ويقصد بذلك، أنه إذا كانوا جميعًا حكماء ربما إذا تكلموا كلام حكمة سَيُقَال أن هذا الكلام منهم؛ لكن إذا كانوا بسطاء وتكلَّموا هذا الكلام العميق، سيَعْلَم الناس أن هذا الكلام من الله وليس منهم.



    الرسل يمكن تقسيمهم لثلاثة فرق:

    أولًا: الاثنى عشر رسولًا.

    ثانيًا: السبعون رسول الذين اختارهم السيد المسيح بعد ذلك. الذين منهم مارمرقس، ومنهم لوقا الإنجيلي، ومنهم برنابا،...إلخ. أيضًا يضاف للرسل فيما بعد النوع الثالث.

    ثالثًا: شاول الطرسوسي الذي كان مضطهدًا للكنيسة وأصبح عمود من أعمدة الكنيسة.

    وإلى جوار الناس الذين كانوا بسطاء في تعليمهم مثل مار بطرس ومار يوحنا كان أيضًا من ضمن الرسل من كان لهم ثقافة كبيرة. خاصة من الرسل السبعين. فمرقس الرسول يقال عنه أنه كان مثقفًا جدًا وكان إلى جوار اللغة العبرانية التي يتقنها يعرف أيضًا اللغة اليونانية ويعرف أيضًا اللغة اللاتينية لغة الرومان. ولذلك في بعض كتب الكاثوليك يقولون أن مرقس كان يترجم لبطرس لأن معرفته كبيرة باللغة. ولوقا كان طبيبًا وكان رسامًا أي له في الناحية الفنية وله في الناحية العلمية.




    الرسل أحبوا السيد المسيح محبة فائقة جدًا:

    هؤلاء الرسل كانوا يحبون السيد المسيح محبة فائقة جدًا.. وأكبر دليل على هذه المحبة أن بطرس الرسول قال له: "هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ" (إنجيل متى 19: 27؛ إنجيل مرقس 10: 28؛ إنجيل لوقا 18: 28). فقد رآهم السيد المسيح وهم يصطادون في السفينة وقال لهم: "هَلُمَّ وَرَائِي فَأَجْعَلُكُمَا صَيَّادَيِ النَّاسِ" (إنجيل متى 4: 19؛ إنجيل مرقس 1: 17) فتركوا السفينة وتركوا الشباك وتركوا الدنيا كلها وساروا ورائه. أيضًا هذا يذكرنا بإبراهيم أب الآباء عندما قال له الله "أترك أهلك وعشيرتك وبيت أبيك وتعال معي إلى الجبل الذي أريك إياه هناك أجعلك شعبًا" (اذْهَبْ مِنْ أَرْضِكَ وَمِنْ عَشِيرَتِكَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُرِيكَ. فَأَجْعَلَكَ أُمَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَأُبَارِكَكَ وَأُعَظِّمَ اسْمَكَ، وَتَكُونَ بَرَكَةً) (سفر التكوين 12: 1)، وفعلًا ترك أهله وترك عشيرته وترك بيت أبيه وذهب وراء الرب. كانوا يحبون الرب جدًا وتركوا كل شيء من أجله.

    هذا يعطينا فكره عما يجب أن يكون عليه الرعاة، فعندما نختار أحدهم للكهنوت لا يجب أن يتكلم فيما يخص السكن والعائلة والماديات وما يكفيه وما لا يكفيه. بل يتمثل بالرسل الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه.



    الرسل تسلموا العقائد واللاهوتيات والطقوس من الرب يسوع :

    وهؤلاء الرسل الذين تبعوا السيد المسيح أمضوا فترة إعداد خدام أكثر من ثلاثة سنوات.  ففترة خدمة السيد المسيح على الأرض كانت أكثر من ثلاثة سنين. وقد ساروا وراءه في الثلاثة سنوات، يسمعون عظاته ويروا معجزاته ويروا مواقفه مع الأعداء والمؤيدين يلاحظوا كل شيء. فكانت فترة تدريب قوية جدًا مع المسيح، ومع ذلك المسيح لم يكتفي بها. فبعد القيامة مكث معهم أيضًا أربعين يومًا يحدثهم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله. 
  أي كل ما لدينا من عقائد ولاهوتيات وطقوس تعلمها التلاميذ في فترة الأربعين يوم ونقلوها إلينا. نقلوها إلينا بأن السيد المسيح قال لهم إكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها وعمدوهم وعلموهم جميع ما أوصيتكم به. لذلك الرسل فيما كتبوا لنا كانوا يعلموننا ما قاله السيد المسيح لهم.



    القوانين التي وضعها الآباء الرسل:

    من المؤكد أنكم قرأتم الإنجيل والرسائل لكن هناك أمر آخر أيضًا هو القوانين التي وضعها الآباء الرسل.  ومنها الدسقولية وهي تقع في 38 باب عن الرعاية من كل جوانبها. وأيضًا قوانين الرسل حيث أصدر الرسل 127 قانون في كتابين أحدهما به 71 قانون والآخر به 56 قانون. هذه القوانين نشرت في مجموعة باترولوجيا أورينتاليس
 أي "أقوال الآباء الشرقيين". هناك أناس كثيرين ممن يتكلمون عن الكنيسة والقوانين لم يقرأوا هذه ولا تلك، (وينطبق عليهم المثل القائل: إللّي على البَرّ عوَّام)!

    كانت قلوبهم متفتحة وعقولهم متفتحة وكلها مُرَكَّزَة في الربَ وفي وصاياه. وأيضًا طوال مدة إعدادهم كانوا متفرغين تفرغ كامل للسير وراء الرب.

    أما حاليًا، فأرى الكثير من الخدام لم يتم إعدادهم للخدمة بطريقة سليمة. وأحيانًا ينحرفون في تعاليمهم وينحرفون في تصرفاتهم.  وسيكون لنا معهم موقف ليتعلموا ويفهموا، وإذا لم يتعلموا فليمضوا بسلام!



    تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء:

    هناك شيء جميل فيمن تبعوا السيد المسيح: أنهم تبعوه وتركوا كل شيء.  كما قيل عن إبراهيم أبو الآباء أنه سار وراء الرب وهو لا يعلم إلى أين يذهب. والرسل عندما ساروا وراء السيد المسيح لم يكن له بيت، فقد كان يسير من بلد إلى بلد، ومن حقل إلى حقل، ومن مدينة إلى مدينة.. ويقول عنه الكتاب: "لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه" (فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ) (إنجيل متى 8: 20؛ إنجيل لوقا 9: 58). ولم يسأله الرسل أين سنذهب، فهذا لا يهتمون به، بل المهم أنهم يمشون وراءه.. وكان عندهم الإيمان بأن كل شيء سيكون كما ينبغي أن يكون.



    سندتهم قوة الرب يسوع:

    وبهذا الشكل أخذ الرسل قوة كبيرة. قوة من معاشرتهم للرب وقوة من مساندة الرب لهم. فكانوا يتكلمون ويسند الله كلامهم بالمعجزات، كما ورد في آخر إنجيل مارمرقس.

    ومن قوة الآباء الرسل نجد أن عظة واحدة قالها القديس ماربطرس آمن بها 3000 واحد من اليهود، وتَعَمَّدوا في ذلك اليوم كما ورد في سفر الأعمال  إصحاح اثنين من آية 38.  ويقول الإنجيل: "وَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ تَنْمُو" (سفر أعمال الرسل 6: 7). وبعد أن كانوا يعلِمون في أورشليم بدأوا يُعَلِّمون في السامرة وفي كل مكان. والسيد المسيح قال لهم: "متى حل الروح القدس عليكم حينئذ تكونون لي شهودًا في أورشليم وفي كل اليهودية وفي السامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض" (مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ) (سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 8).

    هذه هي القوة التي كانت عند الآباء الرسل. ليس فقط عند الاثنى عشر رسول. فمار مرقس عندما جاء مصر كان فيها عبادات لا تحصى، العبادات الفرعونية الكبيرة، والعبادات اليهودية (فقد كان في اثنين من أحياء الإسكندرية عبادات يهودية)، والعبادات اليونانية التي انتشرت من بعد الإسكندر المقدوني وخلفائه من البطالمة وأيضًا عبادات رومانية منذ بدء الحكم الروماني على مصر من عهد اكتاڤيوس قيصر (أكتافيوس) واستمروا في الحكم حتى الفتح الإسلامي، أي كان هناك عبادات كثيرة.. وكان مارمرقس لا يملك شيئًا، ولكنه استطاع بنعمة الله أن يحوِّل الإسكندرية إلى بلد مسيحية قبل أن ينال إكليل الشهادة.

    جماهير كثيرة كانت تتبع الإيمان ومن ضمنهم الكهنة أيضًا اليهود.  ومَنْ يدرس تاريخ الكنيسة منكم في العصر الرسولي يرى عجبًا. حيث كانوا ينادون باسم المسيح فيمنعهم الكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة ويحذروهم من نطق اسم السيد المسيح، فيرد عليهم بطرس الرسول ويقول "يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُطَاعَ اللهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 5: 29).  .  وهذه العبارة نرددها باستمرار ونؤمن بها. كانت سمة الكنيسة في العصر الرسولي هى سمة الانتشار على الرغم أنه كان هناك حكام في منتهى العنف مثل نيرون وحتى القرن الرابع، حيث كان هناك دقلديانوس وبعض الولاة في مصر في منتهى العنف، مثل أريانوس والي أنصنه.. ولكن المسيحية وقفت ضد كل هذا قوية بمعونة الله لها.



    لولا الرسل ما كنا نعرف الإيمان وما كنا مسيحيين:

    أقول بعد كل هذا أن الرسل كان لهم فضل كبير علينا ولولاهم ما كنا نعرف الإيمان، وما كنا صرنا مسيحيين. ومع ذلك يَنْدُر وجود كنائس على أسماء هؤلاء الرسل! فقليل جدًا الكنائس التي تحمل اسمهم.. ففي القاهرة توجد كنيسة البطرسية، والمفروض أنها على اسم بطرس الرسول. وأحيانًا تكون كنيسة على اسم بولس وبطرس ومارمرقس.. ولكن أين الباقين؟! يَندُر وجود كنائس على أسماء باقي الرسل الإثني عشر.

    الرسل سلمونا التقليد الكنسي كما تسلموه من الرب يسوع:



    الرسل سلموا إلينا جميع التفاصيل.

    فلو سأل أحدهم: أين في الإنجيل تفاصيل ما يحدث في التناول أو المعمودية؟

    فأجيب: الإنجيل كان يقدم الخلاص للناس، أما تفاصيل الطقوس فأعطاها الرب للرسل، والرسل هم الذين سَلَّموها إلينا.. ومن هنا نشأت التقاليد الكنسية، وبها نتمثَّل بالرسل، ونعمَل كما عمل الآباء الرسل.

    مثلًا الإنجيل يقول: ترسم قسوس. مثلما أرسل القديس بولس لتلاميذه برسامة قسوس. ولكن كيف نرسم القسوس، هذه لا تُذكَر في الإنجيل لأنه ليس كتاب طقوس. ولكنه كتاب المبادئ الأساسية السامية.

    أو يسأل شخص: ما الآية التي توصي بعدم شرب السجائر؟

    فأقول له:

    الإنجيل لم يدخل في هذه الأشياء الصغيرة، ولكنه قال لنا: كل شيء يضرك أو يضر غيرك لا تفعله. كل شيء يسيطر على حريتك وإرادتك وتُسْتَعبَد له لا تسير فيه.. هذه هي المباديء العامة التي يدخل ضمنها أشياء كثيرة لن أستطيع حصرها. لكن المبدأ موجود في الإنجيل، بينما التفاصيل تُرِكَت لنا.. 
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*لماذا يسمى صوم الميلاد والرسل والسيدة العذراء باصوام درجة ثانية؟





تنقسم أصوام الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية من حيث درجة النسك إلى أصوام الدرجة الأولى و أصوام الدرجة الثانية..

وقد سمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في بعض الأصوام للتخفيف علي المؤمنين بسبب كثرة أيام الصيام واحتياج البعض للبروتين الحيواني...  وقسَّمت الكنيسة الأصوام إلى قسمين: 

أ- أصوام من الدرجة الأولي وهم: الأربعاء والجمعة، الصوم الكبير، صوم يونان، برمون الميلاد والغطاس.

ب- أصوام من الدرجة الثانية وهم: صوم الميلاد، صوم الرسل، صوم السيدة العذراء.

وسمحت الكنيسة بأكل السمك في أصوام الدرجة الثانية فقط. 

أ - أصوام الدرجة الأولى
=============
هي التي لا يجوز فيها أكل السمك

    1 - الصوم الكبير
    ------------------
    مدته 55 يوما
    موعده متغير حسب موعد عيد القيامة

    2 - صومي الأربعاء و الجمعة
    -------------------------------
    مدته: يومان أسبوعيا
    موعده: أسبوعيا عدا الخمسين المقدسة و عيدي الميلاد و الغطاس

    3 - صوم نينوى
    -----------------
    مدته: ثلاثة أيام
    موعده: يسبق الصوم الكبير بأسبوعين

    4 - برامون الميلاد
    --------------------
    مدته: من يوم إلى ثلاثة أيام
    موعده: قبل عيد الميلاد مباشرة

    5 - برامون الغطاس
    ----------------------
    مدته: من يوم إلى ثلاثة أيام
    موعده: قبل عيد الغطاس مباشرة 

ب - أصوام الدرجة الثانية
==============

هي التي يجوز فيها أكل السمك

    1 - صوم الميلاد
    ------------------
    مدته: 43 يوما
    موعده: من 16 هاتور حتى 29 كيهك

    2 - صوم الرسل
    ------------------
    مدته: متغيرة
    موعده: من اليوم التالي لعيد العنصرة حتى 5 أبيب

    3 - صوم العذراء
    ------------------
    مدته: 15 يوما
    موعده: من 1 - 16 مسرى
*


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2014)

*صلاة قسمة صوم الرسل للمتنيح القس يسى رزق 


[YOUTUBE]OvB4LHV30Tk[/YOUTUBE]


فلنسبح الرب \ صوم الرسل 


[YOUTUBE]JuJd5fIbT30[/YOUTUBE]


قسمة صوم الرسل ابونا يوسف اسعد 


[YOUTUBE]35Ak7Jy-D9Y[/YOUTUBE]

ساعة على الهوا: طقس و معنى .. صوم الرسل 


[YOUTUBE]284Xcs59dY4[/YOUTUBE]


لحن اوندوس - صوم الرسل أنبا روفائيل


[YOUTUBE]HmobF0_pp0g[/YOUTUBE]


شرح بالتفصيل طريقة معرفة عدد ايام صوم الرسل 


[YOUTUBE]WyoJZ_vcsIw[/YOUTUBE]

النهارده: بدء صوم الرسل .. 27 بشنس 

[YOUTUBE]dM7LyOazpoQ[/YOUTUBE]

كلمة منفعة: صوم الرسل .. 5 أغسطس 1991 

[YOUTUBE]CXJa5R3YM54[/YOUTUBE]

لآلئ ثمينة: صوم الرسل .. 17 سبتمبر 1992 

[YOUTUBE]_7QTh5YlGcM[/YOUTUBE]

ما رأي قداستكم في صوم الرسل؟ 


[YOUTUBE]mmhOpknCljA[/YOUTUBE]


الأنبا أرسانيوس - صوم الرسل 

[YOUTUBE]SZkuaiCaNng[/YOUTUBE]

صيام الرسل ـ الجزء الأول- حوار مع الأنبا سرابيون 


[YOUTUBE]09b01mStZsc[/YOUTUBE]


حوار مع الأنبا سرابيون صوم الرسل ـ الجزء الثانى 


[YOUTUBE]jTdzS3WdX6s[/YOUTUBE]

حوار مع الأنبا سرابيون صوم الرسل ـ الجزء الثالث 


[YOUTUBE]6AtfwrTiiWU[/YOUTUBE]


من تجميعى
*


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

*صوم الرسل موجود منذ عهد الرسل القديسين لاكرام كل من يعمل الخير وقد* *حافظت عليه الكنسية حتى يومنا هذا ، لانه يدخل في صلب التقليد الشريف . فلا يليق* *بنا نحن ابناء الكنسية الارثوذكسية الذين نفتخر باننا مستقيمو الراي وقد حافظنا على* *التقليد الرسولي ان نذعن لتبريرنا عدم التزامنا بهذا الصوم** . **
**فعلى مدى احقاب ودهور* *اقتبل صوم الرسل رهط من البطاركة القديسين والعديد من الملوك والولاة والامراء* *والحكماء والعلماء والمؤمنين المنتمين الى الكنيسة المستقيمة الرأي ولم يظهر له اي* *معارض سوى الهراطقة المنشقين عن تعاليم الرسل القديسين الاطهار** .**
**صحة هذا الصوم المنسوب الى* *الرسل القديسين ، ما قام به الرسل انفسهم الذين هم مبدأ وقاعدة هذا الصوم ، انه بعد* *مرور عيد العنصرة باسبوع واحد يجب على المسيحيين ان يصوموا ودعوا هذا الصوم صوم* *الخمسيني وهذا الامر نجده في الاوامر الرسولية اذ نقرأ: ” انكم بعد تعييدكم عيد* *البنديكوستي عيَدوا سبة واحدة وبعد تلك السبة صوموا لانه من الواجب ان نفرح مسرورين* *بالموهبة الممنوحة من الله ونصوم بعد فرحنا** ” *
*لقد درس الرسل اهمية هذا* *الصوم فلم يأمروا المؤمنين بتطبيقه دون معرفة ضرورته لحياتهم الروحية . فمن يطالع* *الكتاب السادس من اوامر الرسل يجد ان الرسل اوردوا امثلة عديدة من الكتاب المقدس* *تتحدث عن انبياء ومختارين صاموا ، مثل موسى وايليا . لقد اراد الرسل ان يوضحوا* *للمسيحين بهذه الامثلة مقدار التزامهم هم ايضا بالصوم بعد عيد الخمسين ، بما انهم* *اَهلوا لحلول الروح القدس واستحقوا ايضا سر التجسد الالهي الذي لا يدرك . ثم بعد* *ذلك يذكرون ايضا صوم الثلاثة الاسابيع التي صامها دانيال النبي وايضا يصفون صوم حنة* *المغبوطة وصيام اهل نينوى وصيام استير ويهوديت وداود الملك . فعلى مثال هؤلاء يجب* *على المسيحيين ايضا ان يصوموا لذلك كتب الرسل قائلين ” انتم ايضا عندما تصومون* *اطلبوا سؤالكم من لدن الهنا** ” . **
**اما المجمع المسكوني الاول* *قد اكرم الرسل لانهم معلموا العبادة الحسنة ورعاة المسكونة كلها ، فسموا هذا الصوم** ” **صوم الرسل ” لاجل ذلك حددوا انه بعد مرور عيد الخمسين باسبوع واحد يجب على* *المسيحيين بان يصوموا عن اللحم والجبن وكل مشتقاتهما وذلك كل الايام التي تلي ذلك* *الاسبوع الى يوم عيد الرسل في 29 حزيران** . *
*هذا المرسوم الرسولي قد* *حفظه القديس سابا المتقدس والقديس يوحنا الدمشقي وثاودورس السطوديتي وغيرهم من* *الاباء الاقدمين اما معلما المسكونة القديس باسيليوس الكبير والقديس يوحنا الذهبي* *الفم فيعلمان في عظاتهما ومقالاتهما بشكل كاف عن هذا الصوم ويفرضانه . فالقديس* *يوحنا الذهبي الفم في احدى عظاته عن الروح القدس يذكر اهل انطاكية بهذا الاصوم* *المنسوب الى الرسل القديسين ويحثهم على المحافظة عليه وتطبيقه**. *
*فنفترض ان صوم الرسل هو من* *التقليد غير المكتوب وقد حفظ الى يومنا فهل يجوز ان نرفضه ؟ بالطبع لا لان القديس* *باسيليوس الكبير يحذرنا من مغبة اهمال تطبيق ما وصل الينا في التقليد ” لاننا ان* *قصدنا ترك السنن غير المكتوبة على انها بلا قوة عظيمة نكون قد خسرنا الانجيل في* *الامور الضرورية نفسها من غير ان ندرك ذلك** ” . *
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير قد* *كتب بشأن هذه الامور مادحا الرسل القديسين وخلفاءهم ايضا لانهم تركوها بدون كتابة* *فيقول :” ان اباءنا قد حفظوا التقليد بسكوت خال من كثرة الاستقصاء والبحث عنه وقد* *تعلم اولئك حسنا ان شرف الاسرار يحفظ في الكنسية سالما محترما بصمت ” ويضيف القديس* *في الفصل التاسع والعشرين من مقالته مجيبا الذين يستهينون بالتقليد غير المكتوب* *بانه اذا كانت الكنسية متمسكة باشياء كثيرة غير مكتوبة فيجب ان يحفظ هذا الصوم ايضا** ” **ان كان لا يوجد شيء اخر مكتوب فلا يقبل هذا الامر ايضا ولكن ان كانت اكثر الاشياء* *السرية ( المتعلقة بالاسرار) جارية عندنا من غير كتابة فلنقبل هذا الامر ايضا من* *جملة الامور المقبولة** ” . **
**يكتب* *القديس باسيليوس الكبير في رسالته المئة والسابعة والتسعين خطابا الى ديودوروس اسقف* *طرطوس قائلا:” ان الامر الاول والاعظم في مثل هذه الامور هي العادة الموجودة عندنا* *التي يمكننا ان نوردها ولها قوة الناموس** ” . **
**فان كان صوم الرسل موجودا منذ* *القديم في الكنسية فقد صار عادة . والعادة الصالحة تعتبر ناموسا حسب ما ورد عند* *القديس باسيليوس الكبير ، ومن تعدى الناموس يكون خاطئا وغريبا عن كنيسة المسيح**. **لذلك يجب علينا نحن معشر محبي المسيح ألا نتجاسر من اجل هوى بشرتنا الحيواني على* *احتقار هذا الصوم ( وكل صوم) المنسوب الى الرسل القديسين الذين اهرقوا دماءهم* *وازدروا بهذه الحياة الوقتية لكي يمنحونا الحياة الحقيقية ويصيَرونا ابناء الله* *وبني النور*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2014)

*لحن اسومين توزيع صوم الرسل*

[YOUTUBE]9gFEEaT-YHQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2014)

شكرا للاضافات الرائعه اخختنا تماف
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 يونيو 2014)

كل سنة وجميع المسيحين بخير وسعادة


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2014)

موسوعه رائعه 
ومعلومات قيمه 
موضوع متكامل اكتر من رائع 
كل سنه وانت طيب 
شكراااااا ليك يا غالى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يونيو 2014)

*وحضرتك والعائله بخير
مروركم نورنى وشرفنى جدا شكرا*​


----------



## روزا فكري (10 يونيو 2014)

موضوع هايل استاذي وفيه معلومات قيمه جدااا
ربنا يدينا بركة الصيام
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

شكرا لمروركم وتقفييماتكم أحبائى
كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

*كتاب أسماء السبعين رسولًا (الرسل السبعون)
نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس أسقف دير السريان**

 القديس مرقس الإنجيلي الرسول 

مرقس: كلمة لاتينية معناها طارق أو مطرقة.

واسمه العبري يوحنا ومعناها الله حنان.

واجتمع له الاسمان معًا في (أع 12:12، أع 25:12، أع 37:15).

نشأته:

نشأ في أسرة يهودية متدينة في بلدة القيروان إحدى الخمس مدن الغربية في ليبيا، وأمه تدعى مريم التي كانت إحدى المريمات التي تبعت السيد المسيح، وأبوه أرسطوبولس (ابن عم زوجة بطرس الرسول)، كما أن القديس مرقس هو ابن أخت برنابا الرسول (كو10:4).

وقد هاجر مع أسرته إلى فلسطين في بدء خدمة السيد المسيح، وكان بيت مار مرقس أول كنيسة مسيحية كان يأوى إليه السيد المسيح وتلاميذه، وفيه تَّمم الفصح والعشاء الرباني وفيه تم حلول الروح القدس.

كرازته: بجانب كرازته للديار المصرية، كرز في اليهودية وفي جبل لبنان وفي أنطاكية (سوريا) (أع 27:11-30، أع15:12، أع 37:15)، وفي قبرص (أع 4:13، 5، أع 39:15) إلى أن وصل برجة بمفيلية (أع13:13)، أيضًا كرز في روما مع بولس الرسول (فل24، 2تي11:4).

أيضًا كرز في المس مدن الغربية، وبعد استشهاده امتد إلى العالم أجمع بانتشار إنجيله الذي دونه (إنجيل مرقس).

وحاليًا في عصر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الجالس على كرسي مار مرقس، امتدت كرازته إلى جميع قارات العالم ببلاد المهجر.

استشهاده:

استشهد القديس مار مرقس في 68م في الإسكندرية، ونال إكليل الشهادة.

* تلقبه كنيستنا القبطية بالآتي: ناظر الإله، الإنجيلي، القديس، الشهيد، وتذكره في صلاة تحليل نصف الليل، وفي التسبحة وفي القداس الإلهي وله ذكصولوجيات وإبصاليات وفي السنكسار  [ وفي رسامة الآباء البطاركة وفي البركة الختامية في جميع الصلوات الطقسية، وفي دورة الصليب.. الخ.

* تُعيد له الكنيسة في: 30 برمودة، تذكار استشهاده. 30 بابه تذكار ظهور رأسه المقدسة وتكريس كنيسته. (  17-18 بؤونة تذكار وصول رفاته من روما وتكريس الكاتدرائية بالأنبا رويس.

يوجد العديد من الكنائس باسمه، وآباء بطاركة وآباء أساقفة وكهنة كثيرون، وقديسون وأناس كثيرون يدعون باسم مرقس.. الخ.

كما يوجد قداس القديس مار مرقس الذي يلقب بالقداس الكيرلسي.

وسنظل مدينين بالكثير لكاروزنا الشهيد مار مرقس الإنجيلي الذي كرز في بلادنا المصرية ببشارة الحياة التي للسيد المسيح.

الكتابات كثيرة عن كاروزنا العظيم مار مرقس الإنجيلي الرسول لذلك توخينا الاختصار في هذا المقام.

بركة صلوات القديس العظيم مار مرقس الإنجيلي الرسول فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس برنابا الرسول





برنابا اسم آرامي معناه ابن الوعظ "ويوف الذي دعى من الرسل برنابا الذي يترجم ابن الوعظ، وهو لاوي قبرصي الجنس إذ كان له حقل وأتى بالدراهم ووضعها عند أرجل الرسل" (أع36:4-37).

* اعتنق المسيحية، وبدأ يجاهر في نشر المسيحية وبحث الناس على ذلك.

* كان كبير القلب كريمًا، فهو الذي رحب ببولس الرسول بعدما قبل المسيح، وعرَّف التلاميذ عليه لما رجع من دمشق إلى أورشليم (أع27:9).

* أخذ بولس من طرسوس إلى أنطاكية وبشرا هناك باسم السيد المسيح ونجحا في ذلك (أع25:11، 26، أع 15).

* فهذان (بولس وبرنابا) إذا أُرسلا من الروح القدس انحدرا إلى سلوكية، ومن هناك سافرا في البحر إلى قبرص، ولما صارا في سلاميس ناديا بكلمة الله في مجامع اليهود (أع4:13-6).  . وفي المرة الثانية أخذ معه القديس مرقس (أع37:15) أبن أخته.

* لم يكتب برنابا إنجيلًا، وهناك إنجيل يُنسب إليه باطلًا تم تأليفه مؤخرًا وهو إنجيل مزيف.

* حنق عليه اليهود فضربوه ضربًا أليمًا ثم رجموه بالحجارة وبعد ذلك أحرقوا جسده، فنال إكليل الشهادة، وقام القديس مرقس الرسول بتكفين جسده بلفائف ودفنه في قبرص.

* تُعيد له كنيستنا القبطية في 21 كيهك من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس لوقا الإنجيلي الرسول



القديس لوقا هو أحد التلميذين اللذين التقيا بالرب يسوع بعد قيامته من بين الأموات وهما في طريقهما إلى القرية التي تسمى عمواس، وقد تناول الطعام معهما وتحدث إليهما في أقوال الكتب المقدسة التي أشارت إليه وأنبأت عنه.

وقيل في سبب اهتدائه إلى المسيح أنه سمع بأنباء ظهوره في بلاد فلسطين وبأنه يشفي جميع الأمراض بغير دواء أو عقار، فظن في بادئ الأمر أن ذلك وهم وخداع، فقصد إلى حيث المسيح ليتحقق الخبر بنفسه، فرأى السيد المسيح وآمن به وتتلمذ عليه وصار واحدًا من السبعين تلميذًا.

كان القديس لوقا من أصل أممي وثني، وقال أوسابيوس القيصري أنه كان من مدينة أنطاكية سورية وكذلك قال القديس إيرونيموس.

وأيًَّا كان القول فهو من أصل يوناني لا يهودي، ويشهد اسمه اليوناني عن أصله، فهو باليونانية لوكاس وهو الاسم المختصر للاسم الكامل لوكانوس، فقد وُجد بهذه الصورة الأخيرة في عنوان الإنجيل الثالث في النصوص اللاتينية القديمة، وعلى توابيت من القرن الخامس في آرليس.

 ر

وبعد صعود السيد المسيح له المجد، لازم لوقا القديس بولس الرسول وصار مرافقًا له في أسفاره ورحلاته كما يتضح من سفر أعمال الرسل، فقد صحبه في رحلته الثانية من ترواس إلى ساموثراكي ونيابوليس، ثم إلى فيليبي في مقاطعة مكدونية وهي كولونية (أع10:16-17). ثم لازمه من فيلبي ولكن بعد خروج القديس بولس الرسول من فيليبي بقى فيها القديس لوقا يبشر ويعلم نحو سبع سنين، بدليل أنه في الإصحاح السادس عشر من سفر أعمال الرسل كان القديس لوقا وهو كاتب هذا السفر يتكلم بصيغة الغائب إلى أن عاد القديس بولس إلى فيليبي، ومن ثم رافقه القديس لوقا في رحلته الثالثة إلى أسوس وميتيليني وساموس وميليتس (أع5:20-16) وكوس ورودس وباترا وصور وبتولمايس وقيصرية وأورشليم (أع1:21-15، 17، 18)، ثم ذهب معه أيضًا إلى روما (أع1:27، 16:28)، وبقى معه كل المدة التي كان فيها القديس بولس مسجونًا سجنه الأول (كو14:4، 2تيمو 11:4).

ولقد ذكره القديس بولس الرسول في عدة مواضع من رسائله فوصفه مرة بأنه (الأخ) (2كو18:8، 19 – 2كو18:12) ووصفه مرة أخرى في إحدى رسائله بأنه لوقا الطبيب الحبيب (كو14:4)، ووصفه كذلك بأنه الرفيق الوحيد وذلك في رسالته الثانية إلى تيموثاوس حيث قال "لوقا وحده معي" (2تيمو11:4) وقال عنه رسالته إلى فيلمون بأنه وآخرون العاملون معه (فيلمون14).

وقد اشتهر القديس لوقا الإنجيلي بأنه كان طبيبًا وقيل عنه أنه قبل تلمذته للمسيح كان تلميذًا لأكبر علماء الطب في زمانه، ومن المعروف أنه لم يكن يُسمح لأحد أن يمارس مهنة الطب في عهد الرومان قبل أن يجتاز امتحانات على جانب كبير من الصعوبة والدقة، وبعد أن صار رسولًا وتلميذًا للمسيح ورفيقًا للقديس بولس الرسول في خدمته وأسفاره لم يحرمه الرسول بولس من لقبه كطبيب فقد ذكره صراحة في رسالته إلى كولوسي بأنه (لوقا الطبيب الحبيب) (كو14:4)، بل إننا نرى أنه لابد أن يكون القديس لوقا الطبيب وراء النصائح الطبية التي أوردها الرسول بولس في بعض رسائله، ومنها قوله إلى القديس يتموثاوس "لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء، بل اشرب قليلًا من الخمر من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة" (1تيمو8:4).  وكان هو الطبيب الخاص للقديس بولس الرسول صاحب الأمراض الكثيرة.

ولم يكن القديس لوقا طبيبًا فقط بل كان مصورًا أيضًا كما يقول كثير من المؤرخين المسيحيين ومنهم نيكوفورس. ولذلك فإنه يُصور عادة وإلى جانبه الثور من جهة وأدوات التصوير من جهة أخرى، ولقد ذكر تاودروس القارئ في الفصل الأول من الجزء الأول من كتابه في تاريخ الكنيسة أن الملكة أفدوكسية أرسلت من أورشليم نحو سنة 400م إلى بولخيريا في القسطنطينية صورة للقديسة العذراء مرسم من عمل القديس لوقا.

والقديس لوقا هو بعينه كاتب سفر أعمال الرسل وقد كتبه بعد الإنجيل ووجهه إلى "العزيز ثاؤفيس" الذي كتب إليه الإنجيل.

وقد رافق لوقا الإنجيلي القديس بولس في أسفاره ورحلاته إلى أن استشهد الرسولان بطرس وبولس في رومية في عهد الإمبراطور نيرون في سنة 68م، وبعد استشهادهما ظل القديس لوقا يبشر في نواحي رومية.

ويقول بعض آباء الكنيسة أنه بشر في دلماتية وغالية وإيتالية ومكدونية، فأبلغوا أمره إلى نيرون إمبراطور الرومان ووصفوه بأنه ساحر فاستدعاه نيرون وعندما بلغه أمر الإمبراطور سلم ما عنده من الكتب إلى رجل صياد وقال له (احتفظ بهذه الكتب فإنها تنفعك وتهديك إلى طريق الله) فلما مّثُلَ أمام الإمبراطور قال له هذا غاضبًا (إلى متى تضل الناس بسحرك؟) أجاب القديس لوقا (إني لست بساحر لكني رسول سيدي يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي) وعندئذ أمر نيرون بأن يقطعوا ساعده الأيمن قائلًا (اقطعوا هذه اليد التي كان يكتب بها) فلما قطعوا يده قال القديس وهو صابر (نحن لا نكره موت هذا العالم، ولكن لكي تعلم أيها الملك قوة سيدي يسوع المسيح) ثم تناول يده وألصقها في مكانها فالتصقت، ثم فصلها فانفصلت فتعجب الحاضرون وآمن وزير الملك وزوجته وجمع كثير فأمر الملك فقطعوا رؤوسهم جميعًا.

وأما القديس لوقا فبعد أن قطعوا رأسه جعلوا جسده في كيس من شعر ثم ألقوه في البحر وبتدبير من الله قذفت به الأمواج إلى جزيرة فوجده أحد المؤمنين فأخذه وكفنه بما يليق.

وتُعيد له الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في يوم 22 بابة من كل عام، وتُعيد له الكنيسة الغربية في يوم 18 أكتوبر من كل عام.

ويروي التاريخ أن الإمبراطور قسطنطينوس الثاني أمر بنقل رفات القديس لوقا من طيبة في بيثينية إلى القسطنطينية حيث حُفظت في كنيسة الرسل التي بُنيت بعد ذلك مباشرة.

ومن التقليد نعلم أن القديس لوقا الإنجيلي عاش بتولًا وأنه عندما استشهد كان ابن 84 عامًا.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس متياس الرسول



متياس اسم يوناني مشتق من الاسم العبري متاثيا، ومعناه "عطية الله".

لازم السيد المسيح وتتلمذ له من بدء خدمته وحتى الصعود وهو من ضمن السبعين رسولًا وقد ولد بمدينة بيت لحم باليهودية وبعد صعود السيد المسيح اختار التلاميذ يوستس ومتياس وألقوا قرعة ليختاروا مَنْ يحل مكان يهوذا بعد خيانته "ثم ألقوا قرعتهم فوقعت القرعة على متياس فحُسب مع الأحد عشر رسولًا" (أع15:1-36).

ذهب ليكرز في بلاد آكلي لحوم البشر فقبضوا عليه وقلعوا عينيه وأودعوه السجن، وأن الرب أرسل إليه أندراوس الرسول وتلميذه ولما أرادوا القبض عليهما صليا فانفجرت عين ماء داخل السجن وفاضت المياه حتى الأعناق فأتى أهل المدينة معترفين بخطاياهم وآمنوا جميعًا بالرب يسوع وأطلقوا القديس متياس من السجن فرسموا لهم أسقفًا وكهنة وأقاموا عندهم مدة وتركوهم.

بعدها ذهب القديس متياس إلى مدينة دمشق حيث بشرهم باسم السيد المسيح، فقبضوا عليه وأخذوه ووضعوه على سرير حديد وأوقدوا النار تحته فلم تؤذه، وصار وجهه يضئ نورًا فآمنوا جمعيهم بالسيد المسيح، ورسم لهم كهنة وبعد ذلك تنيح في إحدى مدن اليهودية ببلدة تدعى فالاون وفيها دفن جسده . وتُعيد له كنيستنا في 8 برمهات من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس يوسف الملقب يسطس الرسول



هو أحد السبعين رسولًا وكان غيورًا وحارًا بالروح، وكان متقدمًا في خدمته مما جعل الرسل الحد عشر يرشحونه ليكون معهم بدلًا من يهوذا، وبعد أن تكلم بطرس وقال "فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ. فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ. لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولًا" (أع1: 21-26). 
و بكل اتضاع ظل يوسف يخدم الرب ويبشر ويكرز بإنجيل الملكوت حتى تمم سعيه وتنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس كليوباس الرسول 

كليوباس اسم يوناني يرجح أنه اختصار كليوباتروس ومعناه: أب مشهور.

و هو أحد التلميذين اللذين لاقاهما السيد المسيح علي الطريق بين أورشليم وعمواس في مساء يوم القيامة "وَإِذَا اثْنَانِ مِنْهُمْ كَانَا مُنْطَلِقَيْنِ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ سِتِّينَ غَلْوَةً، اسْمُهَا «عِمْوَاسُ». وَكَانَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ بَعْضُهُمَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ عَنْ جَمِيعِ هذِهِ الْحَوَادِثِ. وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَتَكَلَّمَانِ وَيَتَحَاوَرَانِ، اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيْهِمَا يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ وَكَانَ يَمْشِي مَعَهُمَا. وَلكِنْ أُمْسِكَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا عَنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَا هذَا الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَتَطَارَحَانِ بِهِ وَأَنْتُمَا مَاشِيَانِ عَابِسَيْنِ؟. فَأَجَابَ أَحَدُهُمَا، الَّذِي اسْمُهُ كِلْيُوبَاسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَلْ أَنْتَ مُتَغَرِّبٌ وَحْدَكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.. الخ" (لو13:24-34). وقد قيل أن رفيقه في الطريق كان لوقا الانجيلي.

خدم الرب بإخلاص وبشر في بلاد كثيرة ثم استشهد ونال إكليل الشهادة. وتعيد له كنيستنا القبطية في 1 هاتور من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس استفانوس الرسول والشماس 

إسطفانوس اسم يوناني معناه تاج أو إكليل من الزهور.

و هو رئيس الشماشة وأول شهداء المسيحية، كان يهوديًا يتكلم اليونانية وقد انتخب ضمن سبعة رجال لخدمة الموائد وتوزيع التقدمات علي الفقراء "فَاخْتَارُوا اسْتِفَانُوسَ، رَجُلًا مَمْلُوًّا مِنَ الإِيمَانِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَفِيلُبُّسَ، وَبُرُوخُورُسَ، وَنِيكَانُورَ، وَتِيمُونَ، وَبَرْمِينَاسَ، وَنِيقُولاَوُسَ" (أع5:6).

و كان يصنع آيات كثيرة " وَأَمَّا اسْتِفَانُوسُ فَإِذْ كَانَ مَمْلُوًّا إِيمَانًا وَقُوَّةً، كَانَ يَصْنَعُ عَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً فِي الشَّعْبِ" (أع 8:6).

و أن اليهود جاءوا به إلي مجمعهم فأخذ يكلمهم عن يسوع الناصري "فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا حَنِقُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَصَرُّوا بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ، وَيَسُوعَ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. فَصَاحُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَسَدُّوا آذَانَهُمْ، وَهَجَمُوا عَلَيْهِ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَرَجَمُوهُ. وَالشُّهُودُ خَلَعُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْ شَابٍّ يُقَالُ لَهُ شَاوُلُ. فَكَانُوا يَرْجُمُونَ اسْتِفَانُوسَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُو وَيَقُولُ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ اقْبَلْ رُوحِي. ثُمَّ جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: يَا رَبُّ، لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ. وَإِذْ قَالَ هذَا رَقَدَ" (أع 54:7-60).

أما نقل جسده فإنه بعد أن مضي علي استشهاده ثلاثمائة عام، وقد ملك الإمبراطور قسطنطين البار فقد ظهر لرجل اسمه لوكيانوس بكفر غمالائيل قرب أورشليم وأعلمه بمكانه فذهب إلي أسقف أورشليم واعلمه بذلك.  . وأنه اصطحب معه أسقفين آخرين ومضوا وأخذوا تابوت القديس وقد انبعثت منه روائح طيبة وسمعت أصوات الملائكة تسبح قائلة المجد لله في الأعالي مرارًا كثيرة، وأن رجلًا اسمه الإسكندروس من القسطنطينة بني له بيعة في أورشليم.

و بعد خمس سنوات تنيح الإسكندروس فدفنته زوجته بجوار القديس، وبعد ثمانية أعوام ذهبت امرأة الإسكندروس إلي القسطنطينة وحملت تابوت القديس دوا أن تدري، إذ كانت تريد أن تأخذ تابوت زوجها.

و في وسط البحر سمعت أصوات ملائكة – من التابوت – فأدركت أن ذلك بتدبير من الله.

و لما وصلت أعلمت الأب البطريرك والكهنة فخرج مع جموع الشعب وحملوه علي الدواب وساروا إلي موضع يسمي قسطنطينوس فوقفت الدواب، ولما ضربوها نطقت – مثل حمارة بلعام – ها هنا يجب أن يوضع القديس وأمر الملك أن تبني له كنيسة في ذلك المكان ومجدوا الله.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في أول طوبة تذكارًا لاستشهاده وفي 15 توت تذكارًا لنقل جسده.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس فيلبس الشماس والرسول 

فيلبس اسم يوناني معناه خيال (عاشق الخيل)، وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعة في كنيسة أورشليم (أع 5:6).

كرز ببشارة الإنجيل بنجاح في السامرة، "فَانْحَدَرَ فِيلُبُّسَ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ وَكَانَ يَكْرِزُ لَهُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ. وَكَانَ الْجُمُوعُ يُصْغُونَ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ إِلَى مَا يَقُولُهُ فِيلُبُّسَ عِنْدَ اسْتِمَاعِهِمْ وَنَظَرِهِمُ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا.. فَكَانَ فَرَحٌ عَظِيمٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ" (أع8: 5،6،8)، وسيمون الساحر آمن واعتمد وتبعه " وَلكِنْ لَمَّا صَدَّقُوا فِيلُبُّسَ وَهُوَ يُبَشِّرُ بِالأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ وَبِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، اعْتَمَدُوا رِجَالًا وَنِسَاءً. وَسِيمُونُ أَيْضًا نَفْسُهُ آمَنَ. وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ كَانَ يُلاَزِمُ فِيلُبُّسَ، وَإِذْ رَأَى آيَاتٍ وَقُوَّاتٍ عَظِيمَةً تُجْرَى انْدَهَشَ" (أع8: 12،13).

سار بإرشاد الروح القدس في الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم نحو غزة والتقي بالخصي الحبشي فبشره وعمده (أع8: 26-39).   ثم بشر أهل أشدود ومنها إلي قيصرية حيث استقر بها.

 وأن بولس الرسول عندما كان في طريقه إلي روما نزل عليه ضيفًا.

و قيل أنه طاف يكرز بالبشارة المحيية في بلاد آسيا، وكان له أربع بنات عذارى كن يتنبأن ويبشرن معه. وبعد ان رد كثيرين من اليهود والسامريين إلي الإيمان بالمسيح تنيح بسلام.

تعيد له كنيستنا في 14 بابه من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس بروخورس الرسول والشماس



بروخورس اسم يوناني معناه قائد في جوقة المرتلين. وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعة (أع 6).

كان مع القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي، إذ طاف معه مدنًا كثيرة، وأن يوحنا وضع عليه اليد وأقامه أسقفًا علي نيقوميدية من بلاد بيثينية، فبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح ورد كثيرين إلي الإيمان، وعمدهم وعلمهم حفظ الوصايا.

و بعد أن بني لهم كنيسة، ورسم لهم شمامسة وقسوسًا ذهب إلي البلاد المجاورة وبشرها وعمد كثيرين من أهلها، أيضًا علم وعمد كثيرين من اليهود.

و قد احتمل اضطهادات وضيقات كثيرة بسبب تبشيره بالسيد المسيح، وأخيرًا تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة ونال النعيم الأبدي.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 20 طوبة من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس نيكانور الشماس والرسول​


نيكانور اسم يوناني معناه منصور، وهو أحد السبعين تلميذًا ثم اختير واحدًا من الشمامسة السبعة الذين اختارهم الرسل لرعاية الأرامل اليونانيات،

بناء علي طلب بعض المؤمنين (أع 5:6).

و بعد ان أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس تيمون الشماس والرسول

تيمون اسم يوناني معناه مكرم، وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعة (أع6:5).

نال هذا القديس موهبة إخراج الشياطين وبعد أن أقام في الخدمة الشماسية مدة أقاموه أسقفًا علي مدينة بصرة الغربية من أعمال البلقان، وبشر فيها بالسيد المسيح وعمد كثيرين من اليونانين واليهود.

و أخيرًا قبض عليه الوالي وعذبه بعذابات كثيرة ثم أحرقه بالنار فلم تمسه بسوء فعلقوه علي الصليب كسيده وأسلم الروح ونال إكليل الشهادة.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في يوم 26 بابه من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس برميناس الشماس والرسول



برميناس اسم يوناني معناه ثابت، وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعة (أع6:5).

و كان من السبعين تلميذًا وكان يقوم بتوزيع الحسنات علي فقراء الكنيسة والأرامل في أورشليم.

و لما اكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* نيقولاس الشماس المبتدع


نيقولاس اسم يوناني معناه المنتصر علي الشعب، وهو أحد الشمامسة السبعة (أع 5:6) الذين اختارهم الرسل للإشراف علي الخدمة اليومية للأرامل، وهو من أنطاكية لذلك سمي دخيلًا أنطاكيًا.

وقد اعتنق بدعة سميت باسمه بدعة النيقولاويين، وكما كان يهوذا الإسخريوطي واحدًا من الاثني عشر وخان سيده وهلك، هكذا كان نيقولاوس من حملة السبعين وأحد الشمامسة السبعة، ولكنه تصلف واعتنق هذة البدعة وهي تشبه بدعة بلعام التي تتيح للناس أن يأكلوا مما ذبح للأوثان ويزنوا، وقد كرر الرب مرتين عبارة تعليم النيقولاويين الذي أبغضه (رؤ6:2،15).



 القديس حنانيا الرسول


حنانيا اسم عبري معناه يهوه تحنن، هو الذي عمد شاول (بولس) "وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا، فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا!». فَقَالَ: «هأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ، وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلًا طَرْسُوسِيًّا اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ. لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي، وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلًا اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلًا وَوَاضِعًا يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ.. فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ، قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ، لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ». فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ، فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ، وَقَامَ وَاعْتَمَدَ" (أع9). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وقد كان حنانيا وقتئذ أسقفًا لدمشق.

و قد أجري الله علي يدي هذا القديس آيات عظيمة وآمن ببشارته كثيرون من اليهود والأمم، أخيرًا قبض عليه الوالي وعذبه بكل أنواع العذاب ثم أخرجه خارج المدينة، وأمر برجمه، وهكذا أسلم الروح ونال إكليل الشهادة.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 27 بؤونة من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس لعازر الرسول حبيب الرب




لعازر اسم عبري مختصر أليعازر، ومعناه من يعينه الله. وهو من بيت عنيا بأورشليم، وكان يسكن مع أختيه مريم ومرثا، وكثيرًا ما كان السيد المسيح يرتاح عندهم، وذات مرة قال " أَنْتِ تَهْتَمِّينَ وَتَضْطَرِبِينَ لأَجْلِ أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَلكِنَّ الْحَاجَةَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَاخْتَارَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّصِيبَ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي لَنْ يُنْزَعَ مِنْهَا" (لو41:10-42) ومريم هذة التي دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها (يو2:11).

و لما مرض لعازر شكت أختاه إلي السيد المسيح قائلتين يا سيد هوذا الذي تحبه مريض.. ولما أتي يسوع وجد أنه مات وصار له أربعة أيام في القبر.. ولما جاء إلي القبر وكان مغارة قد وضع عليها حجر قال يسوع: ارفعوا الحجر، قالت له مرثا أخت الميت: يا سيد قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام، قال لها يسوع: ألم أقل لك إن آمنت ترين مجد الله، فرفعوا الحجر.. ورفع يسوع عينيه إلي فوق.. ثم صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجًا، فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل، فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب (يو11). . وبسبب هذه الآية آمن كثيرون. وقبل الفصح بستة أيام حضر العشاء الذي أقامه سمعان الأبرص للسيد المسيح، وفيه دهنت مريم قدمي المسيح بطيب كثير الثمن (متي26، مر14، يو12) وقد سيم أسقفًا علي جزيرة قبرص ورعي شعبه أحسن رعاية.

و تنيح في 17 برمهات، وتعيد له الكنيسة في مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس أندرونيكوس الرسول



أندرونيكوس Andronicus اسم يوناني معناه قاهر الرجال، وهو أحد أقرباء بولس الرسول، وكان معه بالسجن، وذهب مع بولس الرسول إلي روما وقد ذكره في رسالته إلي رومية "سَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنْدَرُونِكُوسَ وَيُونِيَاسَ نَسِيبَيَّ، الْمَأْسُورَيْنِ مَعِي، اللَّذَيْنِ هُمَا مَشْهُورَانِ بَيْنَ الرُّسُلِ، وَقَدْ كَانَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ قَبْلِي" (رو7:16).

بشر بملكوت الله في جهات كثيرة صحبه فيها يونياس الرسول، ورد كثيرين إلي الإيمان.. كما صنع الاثنان آيات كثيرة وحولا بعض برابي الأصنام إلي كنائس، وقيل أنه صار أسقفًا علي بنوتياس، مرض قليلًا ثم تنيح بسلام وكفنه ودفنه يونياس الرسول.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 22 بشنس من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس يونياس الرسول



يونياس اسم لاتيني ربما مختصر يونيانوس، ولد في اليهودية في بيت جبريل من سبط يهوذا، وهو نسيب بولس المأسور معه. آمن بالسيد المسيح قبل بولس (رو7:16)، قبل الروح القدس مع التلاميذ، وتحمل شدائد كثيرة أثناء كرازته بالإيمان المسيحي.

رافق أندرونيكوس الرسول في كرازته بالملكوت، وبعد أن تنيح رفيقه أندرونيكوس ودفنه، صلي إلي الرب أن لا يفارقه، فتنيح في اليوم التالي.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 23 بشنس من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أرستوبولوس الرسول



أرستوبولوس كلمة يونانية معناها خير مبشر، كان أرستوبولس يعيس ويخدم في رومية، وبولس الرسول في رسالته إلي رومية يرسل تحياته إلي أهل أرستوبولس قائلًا: "سَلِّمُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ أَرِسْتُوبُولُوسَ" (رو10:16).

وقد رأي البعض أنه حفيد هيرودس الكبير، وصار أسقفًا علي بريطونيا (إحدي مدن أسبانيا) وهي الان موندونيدو، إذ بشر أهلها وعلمهم الإيمان المسيحي، وصنع آيات كثيرة, وقد نالته إهانات عظيمة وأتعاب كثيرة، ولما أكمل سعيه الصالح، رجموه بالحجارة فنال إكليل الشهادة.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 19 برمهات من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس فرسكا الرسول



فريسكا اسم لاتيني معناه مسن (عجوز)، وبولس الرسول يقول لتيموثاس الرسول "سَلِّمْ عَلَى فِرِسْكَا وَأَكِيلاَ وَبَيْتِ أُنِيسِيفُورُسَ" (2تي19:4).

ولد من أبوين يهوديين من سبط بنيامين، وكان من الذين تبعوا السيد المسيح وسمعوا تعاليمه وشاهدوا آياته ومعجزاته، وكان حاضرًا وقت إقامة السيد المسيح ابن أرملة نايين من الموت، بعدها تبع الرب يسوع تاركًا الناموس اليهودي، فتعمد وصار أحد السبعين رسولًا وكان مع التلاميذ وقت حلول الروح المعزي.

بشر بالإنجيل في بلاد كثيرة، ثم أقاموه أسقفًا علي خورانياس، فداوم علي تعليمهم ثم عمدهم، وبعد أن أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام وله من العمر سبعين عامًا قضي منها 41 عامًا في المسيحية.

و تعيد له كنيستنا في 25 برمهات من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس يهوذا الملقب برسابا الرسول



كان يخدم مع الرسل في أورشليم، ولما اعقد مجمع أورشليم سنة 50 ميلادية بشأن الداخلين إلي الإيمان من الأمم واتخذ المجمع قراراته الهامة "حِينَئِذٍ رَأَى الرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايِخُ مَعَ كُلِّ الْكَنِيسَةِ أَنْ يَخْتَارُوا رَجُلَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ، فَيُرْسِلُوهُمَا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ مَعَ بُولُسَ وَبَرْنَابَا: يَهُوذَا الْمُلَقَّبَ بَرْسَابَا، وَسِيلاَ، رَجُلَيْنِ مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي الإِخْوَةِ. وَكَتَبُوا بِأَيْدِيهِمْ هكَذَا: «اَلرُّسُلُ وَالْمَشَايخُ وَالإِخْوَةُ يُهْدُونَ سَلاَمًا إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ الَّذِينَ مِنَ الأُمَمِ فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَسُورِيَّةَ وَكِيلِيكِيَّةَ: إِذْ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا أَنَّ أُنَاسًا خَارِجِينَ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا أَزْعَجُوكُمْ بِأَقْوَال، مُقَلِّبِينَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ، وَقَائِلِينَ أَنْ تَخْتَتِنُوا وَتَحْفَظُوا النَّامُوسَ، الَّذِينَ نَحْنُ لَمْ نَأْمُرْهُمْ. رَأَيْنَا وَقَدْ صِرْنَا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ أَنْ نَخْتَارَ رَجُلَيْنِ وَنُرْسِلَهُمَا إِلَيْكُمْ مَعَ حَبِيبَيْنَا بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ، رَجُلَيْنِ قَدْ بَذَلاَ نَفْسَيْهِمَا لأَجْلِ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. فَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا يَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ، وَهُمَا يُخْبِرَانِكُمْ بِنَفْسِ الأُمُورِ شِفَاهًا. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ، أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلًا أَكْثَرَ، غَيْرَ هذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ: أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَمَّا ذُبحَ لِلأَصْنَامِ، وَعَنِ الدَّمِ، وَالْمَخْنُوقِ، وَالزِّنَا، الَّتِي إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْهَا فَنِعِمَّا تَفْعَلُونَ. كُونُوا مُعَافَيْنَ فَهؤُلاَءِ لَمَّا أُطْلِقُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ، وَجَمَعُوا الْجُمْهُورَ وَدَفَعُوا الرِّسَالَةَ. فَلَمَّا قَرَأُوهَا فَرِحُوا لِسَبَبِ التَّعْزِيَةِ. وَيَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ، إِذْ كَانَا هُمَا أَيْضًا نَبِيَّيْنِ (لقب نبي في المسيحية يطلق على الواعظ المقتدر في تفسير غوامض النبوات، والمتعمق في دراسة الكتاب المقدس وتفسيره وشرحه).  وَعَظَا الإِخْوَةَ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ وَشَدَّدَاهُمْ. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ مَا صَرَفَا زَمَانًا أُطْلِقَا بِسَلاَمٍ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ. وَلكِنَّ سِيلاَ رَأَى أَنْ يَلْبَثَ هُنَاكَ" (أع22:15-34).

فرجع يهوذا الملقب برسابا وحده إلي أورشليم، وقدم للآباء الرسل تقريرًا مفصلًا عن مهمته هو وسيلا وطمأنهم علي الكنيسة الحديثة في أنطاكية وأخبرهم برغبة سيلا في الخدمة بأنطاكية.

بعد ذلك مكث في أورشليم قريبًا من الرسل محبوبًا لديهم، يخدم حسبما يوجهونه.

و لما أكمل سعيه الحسن وخدمته الكارزة تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس سلوانس الرسول



سلوانس اسم لاتيني معناه المسئول، وهو نفسه سيلا المذكور في إصحاح 15 من سفر أعمال الرسل.

فبعد مجمع أورشليم المشهور الذي اتخذ فيه الرسل قرارًا بشأن الأمم الداخلين إلي الإيمان ألا يثقل عليهم بناموس موسي، بل يكفيهم أن يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الأصنام والزنا والمخنوق والدم (أع20:15).

حينئذ رأي الرسل والمشايخ (الكهنة) مع كل الكنيسة أن يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما إلي أنطاكية مع بولس وبرنابا وهما يهوذا الملقب برسابا وسيلا (سلوانس) رجلين متقدمين في الإخوة وقد بذلا أنفسهما لأجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، وسلمهما الرسل قرارات المجمع ليقرأوها في كنيسة أنطاكية "فَهؤُلاَءِ لَمَّا أُطْلِقُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ، وَجَمَعُوا الْجُمْهُورَ وَدَفَعُوا الرِّسَالَةَ فَلَمَّا قَرَأُوهَا فَرِحُوا لِسَبَبِ التَّعْزِيَةِ. وَيَهُوذَا وَسِيلاَ، إِذْ كَانَا هُمَا أَيْضًا نَبِيَّيْنِ، وَعَظَا الإِخْوَةَ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ وَشَدَّدَاهُمْ. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ مَا صَرَفَا زَمَانًا أُطْلِقَا بِسَلاَمٍ مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى الرُّسُلِ. وَلكِنَّ سِيلاَ رَأَى أَنْ يَلْبَثَ هُنَاكَ" (أع26:15-34).

و بعد ذلك أخذه بولس الرسول معه في رحلته الثانية بدلًا من برنابا الذي أخذ مرقس وسافر في البحر إلي قبرص "وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَاخْتَارَ سِيلاَ وَخَرَجَ مُسْتَوْدَعًا مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ" (أع40:15).

و سجن معه في فيليبي (أع16) وأخرجهما الله بمعجزة، وآمن سجان فيليبي وكل أهل بيته واعتمدوا.

و يبدو أنه خدم أيضًا مع بطرس الرسول بعض الوقت.   وجعله يكتب له الرسالة الأولي فيقول في آخرها "بِيَدِ سِلْوَانُسَ الأَخِ الأَمِينِ" (ابط12:5).

اشترك مع بولس الرسول في تأسيس وخدمة كنيسة تسالونيكي، لذلك يذكره في مقدمة الرسالتين إلي تسالونيكي بنفس العبارة "بُولُسُ وَسِلْوَانُسُ وَتِيمُوثَاوُسُ، إِلَى كَنِيسَةِ التَّسَالُونِيكِيِّينَ، فِي اللهِ الآبِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (اتس1:1).

ثم صار أسقفًا علي تسالونيكي، وخدم شعبها بكل أمانة ولما كملت أيام خدمته مضي إلي بيته الأبدي وتنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس أولمباس الرسول



أولمباس اسم يوناني، وبولس الرسول يهدي له السلام في رسالته إلي أهل رومية (15:16)

خدم التلاميذ وبشر كثيرين ببشارة الإنجيل وحمل رسائل الرسولين بطرس وبولس.

شارك القديس بطرس في شدائده وآلامه وكان معه في رومية وهو الذي أنزله من علي الصليب وكفنه ونقل جسده إلي بيت أحد المؤمنين فسعي به البعض لدي نيرون الملك أنه من تلاميذ بطرس الرسول فاستحضره وسأله عن ذلك فاعترف بإيمانه بالسيد المسيح وبأنه الإله الحق فعذبه وسأله عن أية ميتة يريدها فأجاب القديس أولمباس أنه لا يريد سوي أن يموت من اجل السيد المسيح فأمر بتعذيبه وصلبه منكس الرأس مثل معلمه بطرس فنال إكليل الشهادة في روما سنة 67م.

وتعيد له كنيستنا في 6 أبيب من كل عام ويري البعض أن يكون عيد السبعين تلميذًا في 6 أبيب من كل عام أي ثاني يوم عيد الرسل الذي يقع في 5 أبيب.

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس تيطس الرسول


ولد هذا القديس في جزيرة كريت وهو إبن أخت واليها، درس اليونانية وآدابها وكان وديعًا شفوقًا كثير الرحمة، ولما انتشرت أخبار ربنا يسوع المسيح ووصلت إلي كريت اهتم الوالي بها وأرسل ابن أخته تيطس إلي أورشليم ليأتيه بالحقيقة، وهناك رأي تيطس الرب يسوع والآيات التي كان يعملها وسمع التعاليم السامية التي يقولها فآمن به وتبعه، ولما اختار الرب السبعين تلميذًا كان تيطس من ضمنهم وبعد صعود الرب يسوع إلي السماء نال تيطس نعمة الروح القدس مع الرسل في يوم الخمسين، بعد ذلك صحب القديس بولس الرسول في رحلاته التبشيرية وكان رفيقًا نافعًا لبولس الرسول في خدمته وقد قال عنه "أما من جهة تيطس فهو شريك لي وعامل معي لأجلكم" (2كو23:8).   ثم أقامه أسقفًا علي كريت مسقط رأسه ليخدم فيها وي}سس كنيستها، ثم أرسل له رسالة مطلعها "من بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح.. إلي تيطس الابن الصريح حسب الإيمان المشترك" (تي1:1-4)، كلفه فيها أن يقيم قسوسًا في كل كنيسة يؤسسها في نواحي كريت، ثم بين له شروط الخادم الناجح، ثم نصحه أن يعلم الشعب التعليم الصحيح وأن يبتعد عن البدع وأن يهتم بكل فئات الشعب.

و لما أكمل سعيه الصالح وخدم خدمة أمينة مثمرة تنيح بسلام وتعيد له الكنيسة القبطية في 2 من الشهر الصغير.

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس أغابوس الرسول



كلمة أغابوس من أصل يوناني معناها المحبوب، وهو نبي مسيحي كان في أورشليم في عصر الرسل الأول.

ذهب إلي أنطاكية وتنبأ بحدوث جوع في العالم كله وتم ذلك في أيام كلوديوس قيصر. "و في تلك الأيام انحدر أنبياء من أورشليم إلي أنطاكية وقام واحد منهم اسمه أغابوس وأشار بالروح أن جوعًا عظيمًا كان عتيد أن يصير في جميع المسكونة، الذي صار أيضًا في أيام كلوديوس قيصر" (أع 27:11-28).

و عاصر بولس الرسول في قيصرية في رحلته الأخيرة إلي أورشليم وتنبأ بما سيقاسيه بولس من اليهود.. (أع 10:21-11).

كرز مع الرسل ورد كثيرين من اليهود وضربوه وجروه إلي خارج المدينة ورجموه بالحجارة وهكذا تم استشهاده وتعيد له كنيستنا في 4 امشير وأيضًا بتذكار تكريس كنيسته في 15 برمودة من كل عام.

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس فورس الرسول​


فورس كلمة لاتينية معناها قوة.

خدم السيد المسيح مدة ثلاث سنوات، وبعد صعوده خدم التلاميذ وامتلاْ من نعمة الروح القدس.

أيضًا خدم بولس الرسول وحمل رسائله إلي بلاد كثيرة، وعلم الكثيرين من اليهود والأمم وعمدهم وجال شرق البلاد وغربها ونالته شدائد كثيرة ثم تنيح بسلام.

وتعيد له كنيستنا في 30 بشنس من كل عام.

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس كاربوس الرسول



كاربوس كلمة يونانية معناها ثمرة.

هو أحد السبعين الذين اختارهم السيد المسيح للخدمة والكرازة فخدم في بلاد اليهودية، وبعد أن حضر القديس بولس الرسول مجمع أورشليم صحبه القديس كاربوس في رحلته التبشيرية الثانية سنة 51م ولما أسس القديس بولس الكنيسة قي ترواس رسمه أسقفًا عليها وكان يزوره كثيرًا ويقضي عنده بعض الوقت. وقد ترك عنده بعض أمتعته ولما تم القبض عليه أرسل إلي تلميذه تيموثاوس ليحضر له هذه الأمتعة "الرداء الذي تركته في ترواس عند كاربوس، أحضره متي جئت والكتب أيضًا ولاسيما الرقوق" (2تي 13:4).

و لما أكمل القديس كاربوس عمله التبشيري وخدمته الأمينة ورعي رعية المسيح أحسن رعاية تنيح بسلام وتعيد له الكنيسة في أول برمودة.

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أبفراس الرسول



أبفراس اسم يوناني اختصارًا للاسم أبفرودتس معناه حسن المنظر، واسم أبفرودتس هو شخص آخر من كنيسة فيلبي.

والقديس أبفراس كان خادمًا غيورًا في كنائس كولوسي ولاودكية وهيرابوليس، بل وكان العامل الرئيسي في تأسيس هذة الكنائس، بل هو الذي حمل إلي بولس في السجن أخبارًا طيبة عن كنيسة كولوسي ويلقبه بولس الرسول بالخادم الأمين قائلًا: "يسلم عليكم أبفراس الذي هو منكم عبد للمسيح مجاهد كل حين لأجلكم بالصلوات لكي تثبتوا كاملين وممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله. فإني أشهد فيه أن له غيرة كثيرة لأجلكم ولجل الذين في لاودكية والذين في هيرابوليس" (كو12:4-13).

خدم مع بولس الرسول وسجن معه ثم نال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أبفرودتس الرسول



اسم يوناني معناه الحسن المنظر.

انتدبته كنيسة فيلبي ليحمل عطايا الإخوة إلي بولس الرسول حينما كان بولس مأسورًا في رومية، وبعد وصوله أصيب بمرض خطير وعندما وصلت أخبار ذلك إلي فيلبي أحدثت لهم قلقًا لذلك عندما استرد صحته أرسله بولس إلي فيلبي محل خدمته مرة ثانية يحمل رسالة منه إلي المؤمنين هناك.

وَلكِنِّي حَسِبْتُ مِنَ الّلاَزِمِ أَنْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَبَفْرُودِتُسَ أَخِي، وَالْعَامِلَ مَعِي، وَالْمُتَجَنِّدَ مَعِي، وَرَسُولَكُمْ، وَالْخَادِمَ لِحَاجَتِي. إِذْ كَانَ مُشْتَاقًا إِلَى جَمِيعِكُمْ وَمَغْمُومًا، لأَنَّكُمْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ كَانَ مَرِيضًا.." (في25:2-30).

و بعد أن خدم كثيرًا مع بولس الرسول نال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس مناسون الرسول



مناسون من قبرص وكان يسكن أورشليم، آمن بالمسيحية واختاره الرب يسوع ضمن السبعين وأضاف القديس بولس عنده.

"وجاء أيضًا معنا من قيصرية أناس من التلاميذ ذاهبين بنا إلى مناسون وهو رجل قبرصي تلميذ قديم لننزل عنده" (أع16:21).

خدم في قبرص مسقط رأسه واستشهد بها.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس أمبلياس الرسول



أمبلياس اسم لاتيني معناه متسع. وهو أحد السبعين، خدم في رومية وهو ضمن الذين أرسل لهم القديس بولس الرسول تحياته "سلموا على أمبلياس حبيبي في الرب" (رو 9:16).

وقد صار أسقفًا على أوديسا بروسيا وقد وُجد اسمه منقوشًا على مقبرة قديمة بروما ترجع إلى نهاية القرن الأول، وقد دفن في هذه المقبرة بعد أن سُفك دمه شهادة للمسيح.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.







 القديس أوربانوس الرسول



أوربانوس اسم لاتيني معناه ظريف أو مؤدب

من السبعين تلميذًا عاون بولس الرسول في عمله التبشيري ثم ذهب إلى روما.

وبولس الرسول يُرسل سلامه إليه في روما "سلموا على أروبانوس العامل معنا في المسيح.." (رو9:16).

وقد صار أسقفًا على مقدونية، وكان أمينًا على الإيمان وعلى الخدمة حتى استشهد في سبيلهما ونال إكليل الشهادة والأمانة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس سمعان الدباغ الرسول



سمعان (الدباغ) اسم عبراني معناه مستمع، قد أضاف بطرس الرسول في يافا "ومكث أيامًا كثيرة في يافا عند سمعان رجل دباغ" (أع42:9). وكان بيته عند البحر، بسبب ناموس الطهارة عند اليهود أو لأسباب صحية.

كرز في مدينة بيزنطية (القسطنطينية) وقتله الوالي فنال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس إستاخيس الرسول



إستاخيس اسم يوناني معناه سنبلة قمح.

من السبعين تلميذًا وخدم في روما، أرسل إليه القديس بولس الرسول تحياته فقد كان من أحباء القديس بولس "سلموا على أروبانوس العامل معنا في المسيح وعلى إستاخيس حبيبي" (رو9:16).

كرز وبشر باسم المسيح ونال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أبلس الرسول



أبلس من السبعين، خدم في رومية، أرسل إليه القديس بولس تحياته في رسالته إلى رومية بل وبصفه المزكى في المسيح "سلموا على أبلس المزكي في المسيح" (رو10:16).

وقد صار أسقفًا على هيراكليا، ولما أكمل جهادة الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أبينتوس الرسول



أبينتوس اسم يوناني معناه الممدوح، وكان من السبعين خدم في روما وهو من الذين أرسل إليهم القديس بولس تحياته في رسالته إلى رومية "سلموا على أبينتوس حبيبي الذي هو باكورة أخائية للمسيح" (رو 5:16).

سيم أسقفًا على قرطاجنة ولما أكمل جهاده تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس هيروديون الرسول



هيروديون اسم يوناني معناه تابع هيرودس. ولد في طرسوس وخدم في روما، وهو أنسباء (أقرباء) بولس الرسول حتى أنه أرسل له تحياته ودعاه نسيبه "سلموا على هيروديون نسيبي.." (رو11:16).

وبعد أن خدم وتعب في مدينة بتراس، ضربه الوثنيون بالحجارة ثم جلدوه وعلقوه على خشبة حتى نال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس قدراطس الرسول



هو أحد السبعين الذين اختارهم الرب ولد بمدينة أثينا وكان من أغنيائها وكبار علمائها آمن بالسيد المسيح، وكان في خدمته، ولما نال نعمة الروح القدس في يوم العنصرة بشر بكرازة الإنجيل وذهب إلى بلاد كثيرة.

دخل مدينة معنيسية وبشرها ولما آمن أهلها عمدهم وعلمهم الوصايا المحيية ثم عاد إلى أثينيا وعلم فيها فعذبوه بكل أنواع العذاب ورجموه وأخيرًا طرحوه في النار فنال إكليل الشهادة.

وتُعيد له كنيستنا في 24 توت من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس أسينكريتس الرسول



أسينكريتس اسم يوناني معناه لا نظير له.

أحد السبعين خدم في رومية وهو أحد الذين أرسل لهم القديس بولس تحياته "سلموا على أسينكريتس.." (رو14:16).

ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين 


 القديس فليغون الرسول



فليغون اسم يوناني معناه متقد – لافح.

من السبعين تلميذًا خدم في روما وأرسل إليه القديس بولس سلامًا (رو 14:16).

ولما أكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس غايس الرسول



غايس من السبعين، خدم في تسالونيكي بمكدونيا وهي مسقط رأسه وقد أضاف القديس بولس أثناء زيارته لكورنثوس ومن بيته كتب القديس بولس رسالته إلى أهل رومية.

وقد وصفه بأنه مضيفه ومضيف الكنيسة كلها قائلًا "يسلم عليكم غايس مضيفي ومضيف الكنيسة كلها" (رو23:16).

وهو الذي كتب له يوحنا الرسول رسالته الثالثة "من الشيخ إلى غايس الحبيب الذي أنا أحبه بالحق) (3يو1).

كرز في أنطاكية ونالته عذابات كثيرة حتى نال إكليل الشهادة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أرسترخس الرسول



ارسترخس معناه باليونانية خير حاكم.

كان رجلًا مكدونيًا من تسالونيكي وهو أحد رفاق بولس الرسول وقد اختطفوه بسبب الآلهة أرطاميس "فامتلأت المدينة كلها اضطرابًا واندفعوا بنفس واحدة إلى المشهد خاطفين معهم غايوس وارسترخس المكدونيين رفيقي بولس في السفر" (أع 29:19).

قد رافق بولس من اليونان إلى مكدونية وأيضًا إلى آسيا وترواس "فرافقه إلى آسيا سوباترس البيري ومن أهل تسالونيكي ارسترخس وسكوندس وغايوس الدربي وتيموثاوس ومن أهل آسيا تيخيكس وتروفيمس هؤلاء سبقونا وانتظرونا في ترواس" (أع4:20-5).

كما سافر مع بولس إلى رومية".. وكان معنا ارسترخس رجل مكدوني من تسالونيكي" (أع2:27). . كما سجن مع بولس "يسلم عليكم ارسترخس المأسور معي ومرقس ابن أخت برنابا" (كو10:4). وقيل أنه صار أسقفًا على أباميا.

ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس أفتيخوس الرسول



أفتيخوس معناه السعيد الطالع.

من السبعين تلميذًا، خدم مع يوحنا الإنجيلي وبعد أن مكث معه زمنًا طلب إليه أن يذهب إلى القديس بولس فسار إليه وكرز معه باسم المسيح ورد كثيرين من اليهود والوثنيين إلى الرب يسوع وعمدهم، وحول هياكل الأوثان إلى كنائس، وصبر على القيود والحبس زمانًا طويلًا وطُرح للأسود فلم تضره بل استأنست به.

ذهب إلى سبسطية وبشر فيها، وكان ملاك الرب يسير معه ويؤيده.  وقيل عنه أنه هو ذلك الشاب الذي كان جالسًا في الطاقة مثقلًا بنوم عميق حينما كان بولس الرسول يُلقي خطابه، فسقط من الطابق الثالث وحُمل ميتًا فأقامه بولس الرسول بصلواته (أع20).

ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بشيخوخة صالحة وتُعيد له كنيستنا في 1 نسئ من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس سمعان كلوبا الرسول



سمعان كلوبا اسم عبراني معناه مستمع.

وهو ابن كلوبا شقيق يوسف البار خطيب مريم العذراء، نال نعمة الروح المعزي في عليه صهيون مع التلاميذ، رُسم أسقفًا على أورشليم بعد القديس يعقوب الرسول، فجذب كثيرين من اليهود إلى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح، كان يحض على الطهارة والعفة وصنع الله على يديه آيات كثيرة.

سمع به الملك ترايانوس فاستحضره وعذبه كثيرًا وأخيرًا صلبه على خشبة فأسلم الروح وله من العمر وفتئذ مائة وعشرين سنة ونال إكليل الشهادة.

وتُعيد له كنيستنا في يوم 9 أبيب من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس مناين الرسول



مناين صورة يونانية للاسم العبري منحيم.

معلم في كنيسة أنطاكية، كان قد تربى مع هيرودس رئيس الربع وقد اختاره الرب ضمن السبعين تلميذًا، وخحدم في أنطاكية "وكان في أنطاكية في الكنيسة هناك أنبياء ومعلمون، برنابا وسمعان الذي يُدعى نيجر ولوكيوس القيرواني ومناين الذي تربى مع هيرودس رئيس الربع وشاول" (أع1:13).

وبعد أن كرز وبشر في أماكن عديدة خصوصًا أنطاكية تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس هرماس الرسول



هرماس اسم يوناني من اسم الإله هرميس.

أحد الذين أرسل إليهم الرسول بولس سلامه "سلموا علي أسينكريتس فليغون هرماس بتروباس وهرميس وعلي الإخوة الذين معهم" (رو14:6).

نسب إليه الآباء الأولون في الكنيسة المسيحيه كتابة السفر المعروف باسم (الراعي) لهرماس، الذي يحتوي علي رؤي وأمثال ووصايا روحية وخلقية. اشتهر بفضائله العالية وقدم نفسه ضحية علي اسم المسيح.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

*  القديس لينس الرسول



لينس خدم في رومية، واشترك مع بولس في إرسال السلام والتحيات إلي تيموئاوس "يسلم عليك أفبولس وبوديس ولينس وكلافديه والإخوة جميعًا" (2تي 21:4).

وحسب التقليد كان أول أسقف علي رومية واستشهد هناك.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس كوارتس الرسول



كوارتس اسم لاتيني معناه الرابع.

خدم مع بولس الرسول في كورنثوس وأرسل تحياته إلي كنيسة رومية بواسطة بولس الرسول. "يسلم عليكم أراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الأخ" (رو23:16)

بشر في أسبانيا بتوجيه من بولس الرسول واستشهد هناك.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.




 القديس بتروباس الرسول



بتروباس اسم يوناني وهو اختصار بتروبياس ومعناه حياة أبية.

خدم في مدينة رومية، أرسل إليه القديس بولس تحياته (رو14:16) صار أسقفًا علي مدينة يونوبوليس وبعد خدمة مباركة تنيح هناك.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس زيناس الناموسي الرسول



زيناس اسم يوناني معناه هبة زفس.

رجل معروف بالناموسي لأنه كان منعكفًا علي دراسة الناموس وكان من رجال القانون وقد اختاره الرب من ضمن السبعين تلميذًا.

جاء إلي كريت هو وأبولس حيث بولس وتيطس ليعاوناهما في خدمتهما، وذكره معلمنا بولس قائلًا: "جهز زيناس الناموسي وأبلوس باجتهاد للسفر حتي لا يعوزهما شيء" (تي13:3).

و بعد خدمة ناجحة تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس سوستانيس الرسول  

سوستانيس اسم يوناني معناه سليم القوة. بدعوه بولس في رسالته إلي كورنثوس أخًا له "بولس المدعو رسولًا ليسوع المسيح بمشيئة الله وسوستانيس الخ (1كو:1:1).

سيم أسقفًا ونال إكليل الشهادة غريقًا في البحر.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس فليمون الرسول



فليمون اسم يوناني معناه محب.

خدم في كولوسي هو وابنه أرخبس، كان من رفقاء بولس وكان في بيته كنيسة وكان ذا غيرة مسيحية وسخاء ومودة صادقة "بولس عبد يسوع المسيح وتيموثاس الأخ إلي فليمون المحبوب والعامل معنا وإلي أبفية المحبوبة زوجته وأرخبس المتجند معنا (ابنه) وإلي الكنيسة التي في بيتك.. سامعًا بمحبتك والإيمان الذي لك نحو الرب يسوع ولجميع القديسين.. لأن لنا فرحًا كثيرًا وتعزية بسبب محبتك لأن أحشاء القديسين قد استراح بك أيها الخ" (فليمون).

كان فليمون غنيًا وله عبد اسمه أنسيمس سرق منه بعض الأموال وهرب إلي روما وهناك التقي ببولس الرسول في السجن.  . فعلمه بولس الرسول الإيمان المسيحي وجعله يتوب ويترك شره القديم، ثم أرسله إلي سيده فليمون وبيده الرسالة إلي فليمون يناشده فيها الصفح عن عبده التائب أنسيمس وأن يقبله لا كعبد رقيق بل كأخ في المسيح، واستجاب فليمون التقي لنداء أبيه الروحي بولس الرسول وقبل أنسيمس بفرح.

و بعد أن خدم كثيرًا في كنيسة كولوسي تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس أرخبس الرسول



أرخبس اسم يوناني معناه المتسلط علي الفرس.

من السبعين تلميذًا، خدم في كولوسي، وربما كان ابن فليمون وكان خادم الكنيسة في تلك المدينة "وَقُولُوا لأَرْخِبُّسَ: انْظُرْ إِلَى الْخِدْمَةِ الَّتِي قَبِلْتَهَا فِي الرَّبِّ لِكَيْ تُتَمِّمَهَا. اَلسَّلاَمُ بِيَدِي أَنَا بُولُسَ. اُذْكُرُوا وُثُقِي. اَلنِّعْمَةُ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ" (كو17:4،18). "إلي أبفية المحبوبة وأرخبس المتجند معنا وإلي الكنيسة التي في بيتك" (فل2).

حينما كان يكرز في فريجية بشر الوثنيين عندما كانوا يحتفلون بعيد أرطاميس فآمنوا بسبب كلامه لهم أعلنوا إيمانهم بالسيد المسيح.  وعندما سمع الوالي بذلك هاجم الكنيسة وقبض غليهم وعذبهم بمسامير محماة في النار في أجنابهم، ثم طرح القديس أرخبس في حفرة وأمر برجمه حتي أتم استشهاده.

و تحتقل الكنيسة بتذكاره في 25 أمشير من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أنتيباس الرسول



أنتيباس اختصار للاسم اليوناني أنتيباتير ومعناه من يحل عوضًا عن أبيه.

خدم في مدينة برغامس إحدي مدن آسيا الصغرى وكان يبشر علانية وأعطاه الله موهبة إخراج الشياطين فأخرجها من كثيرين كانت تعذبهم. فهاج الشيطان وحرض الوالي عليه فقبض عليه وساقه إلي هيكل أرطاميس ليسجد للأوثان فرفض وتمسك بإيمانه بالسيد المسيح فوضعه في إناء نحاس واوقد تحته النار وظل محتملًا هذا العذاب المريع حتي نال إكليل الشهادة، وسيم بعده القديس كاربوس الذي اختصه الرب بإحدي الرسائل السبع في سفر الرؤيا وهي الخاصة بكنيسة برغامس وذكر فيها اسم أنتيباس الشهيد قائلًا "وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي بَرْغَامُسَ.. وَأَنْتَ مُتَمَسِّكٌ بِاسْمِي، وَلَمْ تُنْكِرْ إِيمَانِي حَتَّى فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا كَانَ أَنْتِيبَاسُ شَهِيدِي الأَمِينُ الَّذِي قُتِلَ عِنْدَكُمْ حَيْثُ الشَّيْطَانُ يَسْكُنُ" (رؤ2: 12-13).

و تعيد له الكنيسة في 16 برمودة بعيد استشهاده.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس ترتيوس الرسول



ترتيوس اسم لاتيني معناه الثالث.

خدم مع بولس الرسول وهو الذي كتب رسالة بولس الرسول إلي أهل رومية " أَنَا تَرْتِيُوسُ كَاتِبُ هذِهِ الرِّسَالَةِ، أُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ" (رو22:16).

بعد ذلك صار أسقفًا علي أيقونية بآسيا الصغري ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس لوكيوس القيرواني الرسول



و هو الاسم لوقا ومعناه منير.

من قيريني وكان احد المعلمين في كنيسة أنطاكية (أع1:13) ويدعوه القديس بولس نسيبه ويعتقد بذلك أنه يقصد أنه عبراني مثله.

و اشترك معه في كورنثوس بإرسال السلام والتحيات إلي الإخوة في رومية " يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ تِيمُوثَاوُسُ الْعَامِلُ مَعِي، وَلُوكِيُوسُ وَيَاسُونُ وَسُوسِيبَاتْرُسُ أَنْسِبَائِي" (رو21:16).

أقيم أسقفًا علي كنخريا مدينة الفلاسفة فرعي شعبها أحسن رعاية ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس أنسيفورس الرسول



اسم يوناني معناه من يأتي بالنفع.

من السبعين تلميذًا خدم في أفسس ولما قُبض على بولس الرسول وسُجن في روما زاره أنيسيفوروس في السجن وخدمه وساعده.

بعد ذلك قبض عليه وإلى أفسس المدعو أوريانوس وعذبه عذابًا شديدًا ثم سحبه بين الصخور والأشواك فأسلم روحه الطاهرة ونال إكليل الشهادة.

يمدحه معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته الثانية إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس أسقف أفسس ويطلب له ولبيته الرحمة من الرب قائلًا: "لِيُعْطِ الرَّبُّ رَحْمَةً لِبَيْتِ أُنِيسِيفُورُسَ، لأَنَّهُ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً أَرَاحَنِي وَلَمْ يَخْجَلْ بِسِلْسِلَتِي، بَلْ لَمَّا كَانَ فِي رُومِيَةَ، طَلَبَنِي بِأَوْفَرِ اجْتِهَادٍ فَوَجَدَنِي. لِيُعْطِهِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَجِدَ رَحْمَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ. وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ يَخْدِمُ فِي أَفَسُسَ أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُهُ جَيِّدًا." (2تي 16:1-18) بصفتك (أي تيموثاوس) أسقف أفسس وعارف بأهلها وخدامها.

ومن الأسانيد الهامة التي تستند عليها الكنيسة في الصلاة على الراقدين وطلب الرحمة لهم بعد الموت عبارة معلمنا بولس الرسول " لِيُعْطِهِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَجِدَ رَحْمَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ." (2تي 18:1). . مصليًا إلى الله من أجل صديقه الشهيد الراحل أنيسيفورس أن يعطيه الرب رحمة في يوم الدينونة العظيم مكافأة له على خدمته الباذلة واستشهاده من أجل الإيمان.

بركة هذا الخادم الأمين والشهيد العظيم فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس تيخيكوس الرسول



تيخيكوس اسم يوناني معناه محصن.

خدم في آسيا الصغرى وسافر وآخرين مع بولس من مقدونية إلى ترواس. كان خادمًا أمينًا للرب أرسله القديس بولس ليحمل الرسائل إلى أفسس وكولوسي "وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا أَحْوَالِي، مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ، يُعَرِّفُكُمْ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ تِيخِيكُسُ الأَخُ الْحَبِيبُ وَالْخَادِمُ الأَمِينُ فِي الرَّبِّ" (أف 21:6) و(كو7:4).

أرسله القديس بولس الرسول إلى أفسس (2تي12:4) وخدم فيها خدمة أمينة مع أسقفها تيموثاوس ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس نركيسوس الرسول



نركيسوس اسم يوناني معناه نرجس.

خدم في رومية وقد أرسل بولس الرسول سلامه إلى المسيحيين في بيته في رسالته إلى أهل رومية "سَلِّمُوا عَلَى هِيرُودِيُونَ نَسِيبِي. سَلِّمُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ نَرْكِيسُّوسَ الْكَائِنِينَ فِي الرَّبِّ." (رو11:16).

قيل أنه صار أسقفًا على أثينا، ولما أكمل خدمته تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.



 القديس أخائيكوس الرسول



اسم يوناني نسبة إلى أخائية.

خدم خدمة متميزة في كنيسة كورنثوس وقد جاء إلى أفسس لزيارة بولس الرسول "ثُمَّ إِنِّي أَفْرَحُ بِمَجِيءِ اسْتِفَانَاسَ وَفُرْتُونَاتُوسَ وَأَخَائِيكُوسَ، لأَنَّ نُقْصَانَكُمْ، هؤُلاَءِ قَدْ جَبَرُوهُ، إِذْ أَرَاحُوا رُوحِي وَرُوحَكُمْ. فَاعْرِفُوا مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ" (1كو 17:16، 18).

ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس أرتيماس الرسول



أرتيماس اختصار الاسم اليوناني أرتيماؤوس ومعناه عطية الإلهة أرطاميس.

خدم مع بولس الرسول وقد فكر في إرسال رسالة معه إلى تيطس "حِينَمَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكَ أَرْتِيمَاسَ أَوْ تِيخِيكُسَ، بَادِرْ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِلَى نِيكُوبُولِيسَ، لأَنِّي عَزَمْتُ أَنْ أُشَتِّيَ هُنَاكَ." (تي 12:3).

ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس بوديس الرسول



اسم لاتيني لفظه أصلًا بودنس ومعناه خجول أو متواضع.

خدم في رومية وقد أرسل تحيته إلى تيموثاوس على يدل بولس الرسول "يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكَ أَفْبُولُسُ وَبُودِيسُ وَلِينُسُ وَكَلاَفِدِيَّةُ وَالإِخْوَةُ جَمِيعًا." (2تي21:4).

ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس تروفيمس الرسول



اسم يوناني معناه مغذ.

خدم مع بولس الرسول ورافقه في أسفاره التبشيرية وهو الذي اتُّهم باطلًا أنه حضر إلى الهيكل للازدراء بالشريعة "لأنهم كانوا قد رأوا معه في المدينة (أورشليم) تروفيموس الأفسسي فكانوا يظنون أن بولس أدخله إلى الهيكل فهاجت المدينة كلها" (أع 19: 20، 21). وقد تركه بولس مريضًا في ميليتس "وأما تروفيموس فتركته في ميليتس أيضًا" (2 تي 4: 20).

وقيل أنه صار أسقفًا على روما، ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس سوباترس الرسول



سوسيباترس أو سوباترس اسم يوناني معناه صالح الأبوين.

ولد في بيريه باليونان وقد أرسل سلامه مع لوكيوس إلى مسيحيي روما (رو21:16). وهو نسيب بولس الرسول بمعنى أنه يهودي مثله (رو3:9، 21:16).

وقد صاحب بولس الرسول في رحلته التبشيرية الثالثة وكان معه في كورنثوس وقت كتابة الرسالة إلى رومية "فرافقه إلى آسيا سوباترس البيري" (أع 20:4).

ولما أكمل سعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس فرتوناتوس الرسول



فرتوناتوس اسم لاتيني معناه ذو الحظ.

وهو أحد الرسل الكورنثثيين الثلاثة الذين أدركوا بولس في أفسس وأراحوا روحه "ثم إني أفرح بمجئ إستفاناس وفرتوناتوس وأخائيكوس.." (1كو 17:16، 18).

خدم مع بولس الرسول خدمة مباركة ثم تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس نيروس الرسول



نيريوس اسم يوناني معناه لإله البحر.

خدم في روما وأرسل إليه بولس تحياته كما قال "سلموا على فيلولوغس وجوليا ونيريوس وأخته وأولمباس، وعلى جميع القديسين الذين معهم" (رو15:16).

خدم في روما خدمة مباركة وكان بولس الرسول يعرفه جيدًا ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس أرسطوس الرسول



أرسطوس اسم يوناني معناه محبوب.

وهو أحد من رفاق بولس الرسول، وقد أرسله في رفقة تيموثاوس من أفسس إلى مكدونية (أع22:19). وقيل أنه بقى في كورنثوس بعد أن تركها بولس الرسول للمرة الأخيرة (2تي 20:4).

كما قيل أنه كان خازن المدينة في كورنثوس وقد وُجد في خرائب كورنثوس نقش على البلاط يذكر أن أراستس هو الذي رصف المدينة على نفقته، ويقول بولس الرسول "يسلم عليكم أراستس خازن المدينة وكوارتس الأخ" (رو23:16).

وقد قبل نعمة الروح القدس مع الرسل وتكلم معهم باللغات ثم كرز ببشارة الخلاص، ونالته شدائد كثيرة ورسموه بعد ذلك أسقفًا لأورشليم وقد صنع الله على يديه آيات كثيرة وبعد سن الشيخوخة تنيح بسلام.

وتُعيد له كنيستنا في 29 برمودة من كل عام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.

 القديس أكيلا الرسول



اسم لايتني معناه نسر.

وُلد في بنتس بآسيا الصغرى وكان يهوديًا وقبل الإيمان المسيحي، واختاره الرب ضمن السبعين تلميذًا وأصبح صديقًا لبولس الرسول في الخدمة.

وقد أقام أكيلا وزوجته في رومية ثم انتقل إلى كورنثوس حيث كان يعمل في صناعة الخيام. وقد رافقه في السفر من كورنثوس إلى أفسس وقد أشترك مع بولس الرسول في إرسال تحياتهما من أفسس في آسيا الصغرى حيث كانا في ذلك الحين، وحيث كانت الكنيسة تجتمع في بيتهما. "وَأَمَّا بُولُسُ فَلَبِثَ أَيْضًا أَيَّامًا كَثِيرَةً، ثُمَّ وَدَّعَ الإِخْوَةَ وَسَافَرَ فِي الْبَحْرِ إِلَى سُورِيَّةَ، وَمَعَهُ بِرِيسْكِلاَّ وَأَكِيلاَ، بَعْدَمَا حَلَقَ رَأْسَهُ فِي كَنْخَرِيَا لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ نَذْرٌ. فَأَقْبَلَ إِلَى أَفَسُسَ وَتَرَكَهُمَا هُنَاكَ.." (أع18:18، 19).  . "تُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ كَنَائِسُ أَسِيَّا. يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الرَّبِّ كَثِيرًا أَكِيلاَ وَبِرِيسْكِلاَّ مَعَ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي بَيْتِهِمَا." (1كو19:16).

وقد قابل أكيلا وبريسكلا أبولس الإسكندري في أفسس وعلماه طريق الرب بأكثر وضوح، وقد رجعا فيما بعد إلى رومية حيث بعث إليهما بولس الرسول بتحياته أيضًا" (2تي 19:4).

ولما أكمل خدمته وسعيه الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القديس ألكسندروس الرسول



ألكسندروس من الاسم الإسكندر وهم اسم يوناني معناه حامي البشر.

وهو ابن سمعان القيرواني الذي حمل صليب السيد المسيح "فَسَخَّرُوا رَجُلًا مُجْتَازًا كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَهُوَ سِمْعَانُ الْقَيْرَوَانِيُّ أَبُو أَلَكْسَنْدَرُسَ وَرُوفُسَ، لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ" (مر21:15).

صار ألكسندروس أسقفًا على أفنيون بفرنسا ثم استشهد في قرطاجنة.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس روفس الرسول



اسم لايتني معناه أحمر.

وهو ابن سمعان القيرواني الذي سُخر لحمل صليب السيد المسيح، وأخو ألكسندروس (مر21:15) لعله هو الذي أرسل له القديس بولس سلامة في رومية "سَلِّمُوا عَلَى رُوفُسَ الْمُخْتَارِ فِي الرَّبِّ، وَعَلَى أُمِّهِ أُمِّي." (رو13:16).

وقد صار أسقفًا على تيباس بعد أن بشر كثيرين بالمسيح وهدم معابد الأصنام وحولها إلى كنائس مسيحية ولما أكمل جهاده الحسن تنيح بسلام.

بركة صلواته فلتكن معنا آمين.


 القديس ياسون الرسول



ياسون اسم يوناني معناه شفاء.

ولد بطرسوس وهو قريب بولس الرسول، وكان يعيش في تسالونيكي، وقد أقام بولس وسيلا في منزله أثناء زيارتهما للمدينة.

" وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدُوهُمَا (بولس وسيلا)، جَرُّوا يَاسُونَ وَأُنَاسًا مِنَ الإِخْوَةِ إِلَى حُكَّامِ الْمَدِينَةِ صَارِخِينَ: «إِنَّ هؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ فَتَنُوا الْمَسْكُونَةَ حَضَرُوا إِلَى ههُنَا أَيْضًا. وَقَدْ قَبِلَهُمْ يَاسُونُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ يَعْمَلُونَ ضِدَّ أَحْكَامِ قَيْصَرَ قَائِلِينَ: إِنَّهُ يُوجَدُ مَلِكٌ آخَرُ: يَسُوعُ!» فَأَزْعَجُوا الْجَمْعَ وَحُكَّامَ الْمَدِينَةِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا هذَا. فَأَخَذُوا كَفَالَةً مِنْ يَاسُونَ وَمِنَ الْبَاقِينَ، ثُمَّ أَطْلَقُوهُمْ." (أع 6:17-9).

رسمه القديس بولس أسقفًا على طرسوس، كما كرز أيضًا في مدينة كركيراس، فآمن كثيرون على يديه وعمدهم، ثم بنى لهم كنيسة على اسم القديس إسطفانونس رئيس الشمامسة، ولما علم بذلك وإلى المدينة قبض عليه ووضعه في السجن فوجد سبعة لصوص علمهم الإيمان وعمدهم، فاعترفوا جهارًا بالسيد المسيح أمام الوالي الذي وضعهم في قدور مملوءة زفتًا وكبريتًا فنالوا إكليل الشهادة.

ثم أخرجوا القديس ياسون من السجن وعذبوه بكل أنواع العذاب، فلم ينله ضرر وشاهدت ذلك أبنة الوالي من شباكها فآمنت بالسيد المسيح وخلعت عنها زينتها وكل حليها ووزعته على المساكين وجاهرت بإيمانها وأنها مؤمنة بإله القديس ياسون الرسول، فغضب أبوها الوالى وطرحها في السجن، وبعد ذلك رموها بالنشاب فأسلمت روحها بيد الرب.

بعدها ركب الوالي وبعض جنوده في سفينة قاصدين مكان القديس ياسون لتعذيبه ومن معه من المسيحيين فغرقوا في البحر، ونجا القديس واستمر يعلم سنين كثيرة ثم تولى آخر فعذبه أيضًا كثيرًا فلم يصبه ضرر، فعلمهم وصايا الإنجيل وعمدهم وبنى لهم كنائس، وصنع الله على يديه آيات كثيرة، ولما أكمل سعيه تنيح بسلام.

وتُعيد له كنيستنا في 3 بشنس من كل عام.



منقول من الأنبا تكلا
 .*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

* القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

   الرسل شهود المسيح للبشرية



    عاش الرسل بالقرب من السيد المسيح. وتتلمذوا على يديه واقتربوا منه ودخل إليهم وخرج أو كما يقول بطرس الرسول "دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه" (217)، وأكلوا معه وشربوا سواء قبل الصلب والقيامة أو بعد القيامة "نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات" (218)، وتعلموا منه "تعلموا منى" وحفظوا كلامه "حفظوا كلامك.. الذي أعطيتني" (219) وشاهدوا كل أعماله التي أظهر فيها مجده "وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه" (220)، وأظهر لهم مجده على جبل التجلي عندما كشف لهم عن لمحه من عظمته ولاهوته "وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم وأضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور. وإذا موسى وإيليا قد ظهرا يتكلمان معه.. وصوت من السحابة قائلًا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (221)، "فلما استيقظوا (التلاميذ الثلاثة) رأوا مجده.." (222)، كما رأوه بعد قيامته مرات عديدة"، "الذين أراهم أيضًا نفسه حيًا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يومًا ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله" (223)، وشرح، وفسر لهم، في هذه الفترة، كل ما يختص به وما سبق أن تنبأ به عنه جميع أنبياء العهد القديم. وقبل صعوده إلى السماء كلفهم بالبشارة به في العالم أجمع.


    أعدهم ليكونوا شهودًا له لكل البشرية في العالم أجمع، ليكونوا شهود عيان يهدون بما شاهدوه بأعينهم وسمعوه بآذانهم ولمسوه بأيديهم، ووعدهم بإرسال الروح القدس ليذكرهم بكل ما قاله لهم وبكل ما سمعوه ولمسوه، ويعلمهم كل شيء ويرشدهم إلى جميع الحق، ويشهد للمسيح من خلالهم "فهو يشهد لي. وتشهدون أنتم أيضًا لأنكم معي من الابتداء" (224).

    أعدهم ليكونوا شهودًا عيانًا له، أو كما وصفهم القديس لوقا الإنجيلي بالوحي "الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين وخدامًا للكلمة" (225)، "الذين كانوا منذ البدء شهود عيان للكلمة"، لكي يكرزوا للعالم أجمع كشهود عيان لما يكرزون به، ويحملوا الأخبار السارة التي عاشوا أحداثها بأنفسهم وكانوا شهود عيانًا لها. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). ولذلك فقد كانت كرازتهم للبشرية لها بالخلاص والحياة الأبدية هي بما شاهدوه وسمعوه ولمسوه:

    "والكلمة صار جسدًا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدًا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقًا" (226)،

    "الذي كان من البدء الذي سمعناه الذي رأيناه بعيوننا الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة. فإن الحياة أظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به لكي يكون لكم أيضًا شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح" (227).

    "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصًا للعالم" (228)،

    "لأننا لم نتبع خرافات وضعه إذ عرفناكم بقوة ربنا يسوع ومجيئه بل كنا معاينين عظمته لأنه أخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجدًا إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسمى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مقبلًا من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس" (229)،

    "أطلب إلى الشيوخ الذين أنا الشيخ (بطرس الرسول) توفيقهم والشاهد لآلام المسيح وشريك المجد العتيد أن يعلن" (230).

    كانت الفترة التي قضاها الرسل مع الرب يسوع المسيح سواء قبل القيامة أو بعد القيامة هي أعظم وأروع خبرة اكتسبوها في حياتهم، وكانت أثمن وأروع ما لديهم ليقدموه للبشرية، الشهادة للمسيح، ابن الله النازل من السماء والذي بذل ذاته لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية وكان الروح القدس الساكن فيهم يعمل فيهم وبهم ويرشدهم ويقودهم ويذكرهم بكل ما اختبروه في حياتهم مع الرب الحي إلى أبد الآبدين.

    كانت شهادة الرسل كشهود عيان للمسيح تقوم على أسا معرفتهم الخاصة به وبأحداث حياته في كل تفاصيلها، خاصة آلامه وصلبه وقيامته، واختيارهم منه شخصيًا ليشهدوا له ويشهدوا عنه:

    "وتشهدون أنتم أيضًا لأنكم كنتم معي من الابتداء" (231)،

    "وقال لهم (بعد قيامته) هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب وقال هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث. وأن يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم. وأنتم شهود لذلك (232)".

    وفى أول خطاب له بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة شهد القديس بطرس الرسول وبقية الرسل أمام جموع غفيرة من رؤساء وعامة اليهود:

    "أيها الرجال الإسرائيليون أسمعوا هذا الأقوال. يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما أنتم تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مسلمًا بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق وبأيدي آثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه الله ناقضًا أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكنًا أن يُمسك منهُ.. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعًا شهود لذلك.. فيعلم يقينًا جميع سكان بيت إسرائيل أن الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه أنتم ربًا ومسيحًا.. وبأقوال كثيرة كان يشهد لهم ويعظمهم.. فقبلوا كلامه بفرح وأنضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس (233)".

    وفى عظته التالية في الهيكل قال لهم:

    "إن إله إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع الذي أسلمتموه أنتم وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس وهو حاكم بإطلاقه. ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتلو رئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك (234)".

    ويعلق الوحي الإلهي على كرازة الرسل قائلًا: "وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم (235)". وفى كرازة القديس بطرس الرسول للقائد الروماني كرنيليوس و"أنسبائه وأصدقائه الأقربين"، قال لهم بالروح القدس "أنتم تعلمون الأمر الذي صار في كل اليهودية مبتدئًا من الجليل بعد المعمودية التي كرز بها يوحنا. يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرًا ويشفى جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لأن الله كان معه. ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفى أورشليم. الذي أيضا قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة. هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث وأعطى أن يصير ظاهرًا ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فأنتخبهم. لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات. وأوصانا أن نكرز ونشهد بأن هذا هو المعين من الله ديانًا للأحياء والأموات (236)"،وفى عظة القديس بولس أمام مجمع اليهود في إنطاكية بيسيدية قال لهم:

    أن المسيح بعد صلبه وقيامته من الموت "ظهر أيامًا كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى أورشليم الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب (237)".

    كرز الرسل وبشروا البشرية في كل المسكونة بما شاهدوه بأنفسهم كشهود عيان أو كما يقول بطرس الرسول بالروح "كنا معاينين (رأينا بعيوننا) عظمته"، "تكلمنا باعتبارنا شهود عيان لعظمته". وكان الرب يؤيد شهادتهم بالآيات والقوات والمعجزات. يقول الروح القدس عن مؤازرته لكرازة بولس وبرنابا:

    "فأقاما زمانًا طويلًا يجاهران بالرب الذي كان يشهد لكلمة نعمته ويعطى أن تجرى آيات وعجائب على أيديهم (238)". ويقول عن كرازة الرسل جميعًا "الذين سمعوا شاهدًا الله معهم بآيات وعجائب وقوات متنوعة ومواهب الروح القدس حسب إرادته (239)".

    كان الرسل دائمًا يؤكدون على أنهم، بالدرجة الأولى، شهود عيان، وأكثر من استخدم كلمات "شهد" و"شاهد" و"شهادة" عن نفسه هو القديس يوحنا الحبيب، التلميذ الذي ألتصق بالرب أكثر من بقية التلاميذ والذي لُقب ب "التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه (240)"، والذي "كان متكئًا في حضن يسوع241)" وقت العشاء الربانى؛ ويقول في الإنجيل الذي دونه بالروح القدس:

    "ولكن واحدًا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء. والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم أنه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا أنتم"،

    "هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا وكتب هذا. ونحن نعلم أن شهادته حق (243)"،

    ويقول في سفر الرؤيا:

    "يوحنا الذي شهد بكلمة الله وبشهادة يسوع المسيح بكل ما رآه (244)"،

    "أنا يوحنا أخوكم وشريككم في الضيقة وفى ملكوت يسوع المسيح وصبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تُدعى بطمُس (منفيا) من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل شهادة يسوع المسيح (245)". وعن شهادة الشهداء للمسيح يقول:

    "رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قُتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم (246)". وعن انتصار المؤمنون على إبليس يقول:

    "وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت (247)"،

    "وذهب ليصنع حربًا مع باقى نسلها (الكنيسة) الذين يحفظون وصايا الله وعندهم شهادة يسوع المسيح (248)".

    أخيرًا يختم الروح هذه الشهادة بقول الملاك ليوحنا "أنا عبد معك ومع أخوتك الذين عندهم شهادة يسوع.. فإن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة (249)".
*


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

*الرسل والسلطان الرسولي الممنوح لهم*



* فى إرساليته الأولى للتلاميذ قال لهم "أشفوا مرضى. طهروا برصًا. أقيموا موتى. اخرجوا شياطين. مجانًا أخذتم مجانًا أعطوا (250)"، وعندما عين سبعين آخرين وأرسلهم أمام وجهه أعطاهم نفس السلطان ولما رجعوا من مهمتهم "قالوا يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك. فقال لهم رأيت الشيطان ساقطًا مثل البرق من السماء. ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانًا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء (251)". وبعد قيامته وقبل صعوده إلى السماء قال لهم:*


* "وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئًا مميتًا لن يضرهم ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون (252)". وبناء على ذلك كان الرسل في كل مكان حيث يذهبون يصنع الرب على أيديهم آيات وعجائب وقوات لا حصر لها حتى أنه، كما يقول الكتاب "كانوا (الناس) يحملون المرضى خارجًا في الشوارع ويضعونهم على فرش وأسرة حتى إذا جاء بطرس يخيم ولو ظله على واحد منهم.. وكانوا يبرأون جميعهم (253)"، "وكان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة. حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل أو مآزر إلى المرضى فتزول عنهم الأمراض وتخرج الأرواح الشريرة (254)".*

* وكانوا يصنعون هذه الآيات والمعجزات باسم "يسوع المسيح" ويعملوها بقوته هو كما سبق أن قال لهم "الذي يثبت فيّ وأنا فيه هذا يأتي بثمر كثير. لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا". ومن ثم فعندما وجد بطرس الرسول مفلوجًا قال له "يا إينياس يشفيك يسوع المسيح. قم وأفرش لنفسك. فقام للوقت (255)"، وقال للمقعد أمام باب الهيكل "باسم يسوع الناصري قم وأمش" ولما وجد الناس تنظر إليه هو والقديس يوحنا مندهشين ومذهولين قال لهم "لماذا تشخصون إلينا كأنه بقوتنا أو تقوانا جعلنا هذا يمشى.. إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع.. وبالإيمان باسمه شدد اسمه هذا الذي تنظرونه وتعرفونه والإيمان الذي بواسطته أعطاه هذه الصحة أمام جميعكم (256)".*

* وأعطاهم أيضا سلطان الحل والربط وغفران الخطايا "الحق أقول لكم إن كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطًا في السماء. وكل ما تحلونه على الأرض يكون محلولًا في السماء (257)"، "فقال لهم يسوع أيضا سلام لكم.   كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا. ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم أقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت (258)". هذا السلطان يذكر الكتاب استخدام بطرس له عندما عاقب حنانيا وسفيرة لكذبهما على الروح القدس، وحرم سيمون الساحر من شركة القديسين لأنه أراد أن ينال مواهب الروح القدس بالمال "فقال له بطرس.. ليس لك نصيب. ولا قرعة في هذا الأمر. لأن قلبك ليس مستقيمًا أمام الله (260)". كما استخدم هذا السلطان أيضا بولس الرسول عندما عاقب عليم الساحر الذي قاوم كرازة بولس وبرنابا وأصابه بالعمى "هوذا يد الرب عليك فتكون أعمى ولا تبصر الشمس إلى حين (261)".*

* وكانت للرسل المكانة الأولى في الكنيسة باعتبارهم ممثلو المسيح وشهوده "الذي يقبلكم يقبلني (262)"، "الذي يسمع منكم يسمع منى. والذي يرذلكم يرذلني (263)". وكان لهم سلطان على أعضاء الكنيسة وتعاملوا مع كل الأمور والقضايا التي واجهت الكنيسة في مهدها وعقدوا أول مجمع للكنيسة في أورشليم لمناقشة وبحث موضوع قبول المؤمنين الراجعين إلى الله من الأمم. وأصدروا التوصيات والقرارات اللازمة لذلك (264). ومن ثم كان تصنيفهم الأول في الكنيسة قبل الأنبياء والمعلمين :*

* "فوضع الله أناسًا في الكنيسة، أولًا رسلًا، ثانيًا أنبياء، ثالثًا معلمين ثم قوات وبعد ذلك مواهب الشفاء.. (265)"،*

* "مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية (266)"،*

* "وأعطى (المسيح) البعض أن يكونوا رسلًا والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة ومعلمين (267)".*

* وكانت الوصية العظمى التي حفظوها كاللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن هي "لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح وأنتم جميعًا إخوة (271)".*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2014)

*القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير

  الرسل



    كلمة رسول المستخدمة في الإنجيل هي "أبو يتولوس – Apostolos" وتعنى "رسول، مرسل، مبعوث فوق العادة، سفير"، وتعنى في العهد الجديد بالدرجة الأولى شخص المسيح باعتباره المريل من الآب "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصًا للعالم (93)"، وقال السيد المسيح مخاطبًا الجموع "لأنى قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة (الآب) الذي أرسلني (94)"، وقال مخاطبًا الآب "وهذه الحياة الأبدية يعرفونك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته (95)".


    وتعنى الكلمة في العهد الجديد، بصفة عامة، رسول المسيح، مبعوث المسيح، مرسل المسيح إلى كل العالم؛ "كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا. ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم أقبلوا الروح القدس. من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له. ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أُمسكت"، "من يقبلكم يقبلني ومن يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني (97)"، "الذي يسمع منكم يسمع منى. والذي يرذلكم يرذلني. والذي يرذلني يرذل الذي أرسلني (98)".

    ورسول المسيح هو الشخص الذي تعلم منه وتدرب على يديه، هو أحد الذين أتبعوه وعاشوا معه منذ معمودية يوحنا المعمدان إلى اليوم الذي صعد فيه إلى السماء (99)، أنه أحد الذين شاهدوا المسيح القائم من الموت وأعدوا للشهادة له في كل العالم. والذين شاهدوا الرب القائم من الأموات كثيرين وعلى رأسهم "الأحد عشر تلميذًا"، "هم والذين (كانوا مجتمعين) معهم (100)"، ويذكر القديس بولس أن الرب ظهر لثلاث مجموعات كبيرة غير الأفراد، هذه المجموعات هي "للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة أخ.. ثم للرسل أجمعين (101)". وهذا العدد يعنى أكثر من خمسمائة بكثير.

    وينطبق لفظ ووصف رسول بدرجة أكبر على التلاميذ الأحد عشر، بعد خيانة يهوذا وموته، الذين أختارهم الرب منذ البدء "ليكونوا معه وليرسلهم ليكرزوا (102)"، "الذين سماهم أيضا رسلًا (103)". وهؤلاء الأحد عشر كانوا معه منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي صعد فيه. ويسميهم القديس لوقا "الرسل الذين أختارهم (104)" أي الرب، المسيح.

    هؤلاء الرسل الذين كانوا مع الرب منذ معموديته إلى صعوده وأعدهم بنفسه ظهر لهم بعد القيامة "أربعين يومًا ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله. وفيما هو مجتمع معهم أوصاهم أن لا يبرحوا من أورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذي سمعتموه منى. لأن يوحنا عمد بالماء وأما أنتم فستعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الأيام بكثير (105)". فقد أرسلهم للبشارة في العالم أجمع وليكونوا رسله وسفراءه إلى كل المسكونة، ولكن بعد حلول الروح القدس:

    "وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبى. فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالي (106)"،

    "ولكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودًا في أورشليم وفى كل اليهودية والسامرة إلى أقصى الأرض (107)"،

    "فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلًا ك دُفع إلىّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض.   فأذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أنا أوصيتكم به (108)"،

    "وقال لهم أذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن وأعتمد خلص. ومن لم يؤمن يدن (109)".

    وبعد مرور حوالي خمسة وعشرين سنة كان الرسل قد انتشروا في كثير من بلاد العالم وبقاع الأرض، ومن ثم يقول القديس بولس الرسول في هذه الفترة:

    "الإنجيل الذي سمعتموه المكرز به في كل الخليقة التي تحت السماء (110)".
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 يونيو 2014)

*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب استاذى 
مووضع فى غاية الروعة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعب محبتك *​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين*​


----------

